# SWAP - leave your beach things (and any other good stuff) for the next tugger



## Zac495

Actually, I got things from a trip advisor person. He left me mats and an umbrella and a bag.

I'm in Oahu - passing it on to a tugger from 11-17. Anyone coming to HGVC then could get it then.

Perhaps we can make some sort of sticky for swaps in the future? Anyone in Kauai right now who wants to leave stuff for us? We arrive the 10th at Marriott Beach. We will leave it for someone on the 17th - just let us know if you want it.


----------



## sammy

*What a great idea!*

What a great idea!  I can't count how many inflatables, beach mats, boogie boards, etc. I have left for the taking by total strangers.  I'd much prefer to leave them for one of our many members who share their wealth of experience with the rest of us.


----------



## kmij

*sawp*

hi ellen,

leave it to you to come up with that bright idea.  when we were at ko'olina in march this past winter, someone gave us a boogie board for our granddaughter, as they couldn't take it back with them on the plane.  we found a nice family when we were leaving and passed it on to their children.
i would have loved to give it to a "tugger"  but i couldn't find anyone with their "tugger" shirt on!!
have a great time, i know you will.  it will be fun to get your report after your paradise vacation in the islands!


----------



## tombo

That is a great idea. I would love to have had someone to hand things off to before I left the Islands the last time. You could also leave the items with the resort staff in the name of another TUGGER to pick up in case you were leaving the Island before the other arrives. Would make it possible to leave things for other TUGGERS even if you couldn't actually meet them.

Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas has a small room behind the check-in office where people leave things they can't take on the plane with them. As I dumped the stuff I couldn't take home I noticed that there were some swim masks, fins, snorkels, beach mats, boogie boards, noodles, and a few other things that were nice to not have to buy. I wish every resort in Hawaii or the Caribbean had that type of set up too.


----------



## pcgirl54

Great idea as I just leave them behind also especially the beach chairs.How would one do this?


----------



## applegirl

I think this is a fantastic idea!  Would be great to have a section or sticky on TUG where we could post about this.  How does Brian feel about this idea?  I think it would be very popular.

Janna


----------



## DeniseM

This is a regional topic, so the Hawaii Board is the best place for it.  We would not add another forum to TUG unless it was for a major topic.  I will make this a sticky for now, and see how it goes.

HINT - Don't forget to check with your resort.  Many resorts have free stuff you can borrow, because it's left behind by guests.  This week we got 2 brand new beach chairs, a boogie board, and an ice chest, plus several novels.


----------



## Arnie

kmij said:


> hi ellen,
> 
> leave it to you to come up with that bright idea.  when we were at ko'olina in march this past winter, someone gave us a boogie board for our granddaughter, as they couldn't take it back with them on the plane.  we found a nice family when we were leaving and passed it on to their children.
> i would have loved to give it to a "tugger"  but i couldn't find anyone with their "*tugger" shirt *on!!
> have a great time, i know you will.  it will be fun to get your report after your paradise vacation in the islands!



I know this is off topic, but where can you get tugger shirts?
Oops Found It!!


----------



## Zac495

kmij said:


> hi ellen,
> 
> leave it to you to come up with that bright idea.  when we were at ko'olina in march this past winter, someone gave us a boogie board for our granddaughter, as they couldn't take it back with them on the plane.  we found a nice family when we were leaving and passed it on to their children.
> i would have loved to give it to a "tugger"  but i couldn't find anyone with their "tugger" shirt on!!
> have a great time, i know you will.  it will be fun to get your report after your paradise vacation in the islands!



What  a nice thing to say!  You can bet money on the trip report with pictures!

I assume, for now, we should post when/where we're going on this sticky - offering and asking.

Denise - never thought of seeing what was left. Great idea! I'll call the front desk and see if there's anything lying around.


----------



## pcgirl54

*Stimulus Savings ala Tug*

Denise and Ellen,

I think this idea is even bigger than Hawaii trades because it could apply to Hilton Head or Florida and on it goes. Saves a lot for Tuggers. 

A great stimulus savings for Tuggers! IF we had our own sticky and posted what we were leaving while we were there then someone could PM and we could leave it with the front desk upon checkout if allowed unless you were both there at the same time which could be a toughie especially on the hectic last vaca day.


----------



## DeniseM

pcgirl54 said:


> I think this idea is even bigger than Hawaii trades because it could apply to Hilton Head or Florida and on it goes. Saves a lot for Tuggers.



Each forum has a moderator.  If you go to the forum and scroll all the way to the bottom, their user name is listed.  You can pm them and ask them if it would be possible to add a sticky to their forum, and send a link to this thread as an example.


----------



## ownsmany

we will be at Ka'anopoli Beach Resort on Wed July 8 to 10(maui)
Then at Marriott KoOlina Frid 10th for almost a week.  Would love to have
any unwanted items.


----------



## Quimby4

*Oahu*, at Hilton Hawaiian Village Grand Waikikian *Nov 11 - 17 2009.*
Would love any stuff, chairs, boogie boards rafts etc.  Will leave our stuff if someone wants it


----------



## Zac495

*STUFF to give out July 10th at HGVC*

If you are checking in anytime close to July 10th, let me know and I'll leave things for you. - Oahu.


----------



## cgeidl

*Golf carts too*

We often go to Hawaii for several weeks and have left golf pull carts for other
guests a couple times .We own at Waikiki and use our own donated  items when we are there. Been three years now.We are going again in August for a couple weeks. Our little resort always has beach matts ,chairs, and books also.I bring my own mask and snorkel with me as I like to have a good fit and no water down my snorkel.


----------



## cpamomma

We will be in Kauai (HBR) 8/30 - 9/6.  Would love beach chairs, etc.  Will leave stuff for Tuggers when we leave.  Thanks


----------



## danb

*Leaving HHV Sat. have 5 beach chairs*

we are in the Lagoon tower and have 5 nice beach chairs that we could pass on to anyone who is comming in. Just call me and let me know, I'll give you our room # and you could stop by Saturday am and pick them up. 203-506-9264.


----------



## NJDave

danb said:


> we are in the Lagoon tower and have 5 nice beach chairs that we could pass on to anyone who is comming in. Just call me and let me know, I'll give you our room # and you could stop by Saturday am and pick them up. 203-506-9264.




We are coming to HHV tomorrow around 11 AM but only for two days. I don't want to take them in place of someone who is there for the week.  If there are no other Tuggers or there are extra chairs, we would be glad use a couple of them for the two days. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

On Kauai'i Jul 27 - Aug 18.  Interested in swaps and meetups.


----------



## webdizzy

Would love to swap incoming and outgoing the following dates/places:

*9/9 to 9/13* -- Oahu, Sheraton Waikiki 
*9/13 to 9/20* -- Maui, Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas


----------



## denverbob

*Westin Maui - August 16-22*

If anyone before us, please let us know. Could use almost anything. Thanks!


----------



## Hophop4

I read on the Disney board one time this idea was being done for swaping strollers and was being passed down each week.  People would sign up for it.    Have fun!!


----------



## timeandenergy

*Looking to swap*

I'll be at Wyhndam Waikiki Aug 3-8.  Some of my family is already there.  We have 10 adults and 1 child in the group.  I am interested any beach items someone may want to pass on.  I will surely try to continue the loop of trading.  

Thanks.


----------



## s023kaw

*Hhv 8/20 -8/27*

We will be at the Hilton Hawaiian Village Aug 20 - 27, looking for any items to continue the swap.


----------



## Timeshare Von

We will be in Waikiki 8/29-9/5 and Kona 9/5-9/12 if anyone's around and able to do the swap/meet to coincide with those two weeks.


----------



## valbo97

Leaving Pono Kai on Weds for Maui- have boogie board umbrella etc for anyone on Kauai. Always leave things at the "towel check out" area at the Pono Kai for other users. If interested leaving at 7;30am to airport weds Aug 19th.


----------



## Timeshare Von

We're at Lifetime in Hawaii (Waikiki) right now and they have a nice collection of items left behind to "play it forward" with other timeshare visitors.  We are using beach chairs and boogie boards for our week


----------



## Troopers

We'll be at Wyndham Wakiki Beach Walk tomorrow (Sept 5)and will gladly take any sand toys.  Of course, we'll pass if off to the next Tugger...we're leaving on Sat Sept 12.

Thanks.


----------



## tiger1210

*Leaving food items*

Think of all the stuff you have to eat or throw away before you leave. My wife made me eat 10 plums our last day! There are people who get too quesy or I know about food health issues, but wouldn't be nice to inherit a couple of cans of unopened tuna, or a half bottle of rum? I stayed last year in Breckenridge and when we left we had all kinds of food. I just asked around and I gave what I could do a family still there. Wish we could do this in Hawaii. Just think of the sundries or condiments we buy and can't take back. Would love to set up exchamges for tuggers.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

On the occasions when I've rented from owners I've noted that there are often many more supplies in the whole ownership rentals than in timeshares.  Almost all of these are items left behind by previous renters.

When checking into rentals we typically find a reasonable assortment of spices, various oils, pasta, canned goods, sugar, flour, pancake mix, rice, cereals, and even occasional partially consumed bottles of liquor.


----------



## Luanne

The units at Maui Hill are fixed weeks and they have what used to be referred to an an "owner's closet".  When we were going yearly we'd always check it out to see what we could use (from beach stuff to food).  We left several things (like a large spaghetti pot) in there over the years, and usually found them to still be there when we returned.


----------



## ahbuhjee

*Leaving WKORV - Sunday*

Don't have tons, but an inflatable pool toy for a small child, some left over wesson oil, 1/2 a 5# bag of rice.


----------



## SusieQ927

*At HHV Lagoon 10/31-11/8/09*

If anyone has anything they wish to 'share' as they leave,
we'll be at the Lagoon arriving 10/31 and departing 11/8

thanks,

Susie Q


----------



## rockyp

*Maui swap*

On Maui Oct 24 to Nov 1st.  Interested in beach chairs, etc.  Will leave for Tug members when we leave.


----------



## PamMo

*Here at WKORV-N - Anyone want our beach stuff?*

Sadly, we're headed back home tomorrow and have beach chairs, umbrellas and boogie boards -- can anybody use them next week? Just let us know!

Pam (and gang)
WKROV-N #7175/76


----------



## teepeeca

Just sent you a "pm".

Tony


----------



## wheaties

*KBV 11/7 to 11/13*

Headed to Kauai Beach Villas 11/7 to 11/13.  Any possiblity of leftover beach chairs or umbrellas?  Will leave behind for the next guy when we move on.


----------



## rockyp

*Leaving Wkorv Nov 1*

Unfortunately have to leave WKORV Sunday 11/1 and have 2 beach chairs, 2 boogie boards and some unused groceries to leave for the next vacationer.  PM me.


----------



## jacknsara

wheaties said:


> Headed to Kauai Beach Villas 11/7 to 11/13.  Any possiblity of leftover beach chairs or umbrellas?  Will leave behind for the next guy when we move on.


Aloha,
There is a closet dedicated to "swapping forward" on the west (far) outer wall of the office where you will check in.  Just step out the door toward the tennis court, turn right and walk a few steps.  
Jack


----------



## DeniseM

What Jack said - we find great stuff there every year!

One hint - Sat. morning the closet is stuffed full and by Sunday evening, anything good is gone.  See what's in the closet and borrow what you want when you first check-in, don't wait, or it will be gone.  Just walk around behind the office and you will find an outside door to a closet full of stuff.  You don't even have to check it out - just return it before you leave.


----------



## Quimby4

Quimby4 said:


> *Oahu*, at Hilton Hawaiian Village Grand Waikikian *Nov 11 - 17 2009.*
> Would love any stuff, chairs, boogie boards rafts etc.  Will leave our stuff if someone wants it



Anyone at HHV now?
Or coming in a few weeks who will want our stuff ??


----------



## randkb

Quimby4 said:


> Anyone at HHV now?
> Or coming in a few weeks who will want our stuff ??



Thanks for the offer.  We are at the HGVC Kalia Towers in the Hawaiian Village November 7th to 21st.  Are the buildings close?  If so, we would be glad to have them.


----------



## SusieQ927

We are at HHV Lagoon now
leaving Sun

send me a message to my email Susieq927@aol.com if you want to swap stuff, we dont have beach stuff but will have some groceries I'm sure

I cant access tugs while out but can access my email from my blackberry


----------



## DaveHenry

*Anyone Leaving Anything at Shearwater or Ka'eo Kai?*

We'll be at Shearwater Friday November 27th-December 4th.  We would appreciate anything being left.  Since we check in at the sister resort Ka'eo Kai, we'd be glad to get anything from anyone leaving there also.  Thanks!


----------



## randkb

We are at Hilton Hawaiian Village and leaving tomorrow.  We have beach chairs and bus passes if someone is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Quimby4

randkb said:


> We are at Hilton Hawaiian Village and leaving tomorrow.  We have beach chairs and bus passes if someone is arriving tomorrow.



If you don't find anyone to give it to you can leave them with the Bell men in the luggage storage area.  When we were there I asked them for "stuff" and they gave me a raft and beach mat, I then gifted it to other people before leaving.


----------



## jkh43

We will be in Maui from 1/7-1/18 and would be interested in hooking up with anyone who has any equipment, supplies, food, etc. that they might be able to pass along to us.  

On a similar note, we may have some things to pass along at the end of our trip if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
Jeremiah


----------



## Kmiller

*Maui Jan 20th*

I would love one or two boogie boards, beach mats or chairs and an umbrella if someone is leaving them behind on Jan.20th 2010.
I love the idea of swapping!
I can pass them on also to someone travelling to Maui on Jan 25th if I received anything.
Thanks!
Kayla


----------



## DeniseM

Hi KMiller and welcome to TUG!  

Where are you staying?


----------



## dr.debs

*At Westin Kaanapali North 1/8-1/15*

We will be staying at the resort and would love to pick up an Umbrella, a  couple of beach chairs, mats and "stuff" if you are there now. Kiddie beach toys would be particularly appreciated. We would be happy to pass them on to other Tuggers who are arriving on the 20th. Kayla-where are you staying? We can leave pass anything we have with the resort staff with your name on it. 

Deb


----------



## Kmiller

*Swap supplies*

We will be at the Maui Kai.
If someone is able to leave us supplies I will let you know


----------



## brigechols

*Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort 3/13*

Will arrive on March 13. If anyone departs on that day and has beach supplies or food staples to pass on, let me know. At the very least, I will have a Hawaii 2010 Entertainment book to pass forward.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdn_traveler

*Westin Princeville Jan. 24th to Jan 31st*

We will be staying at the Westin next Sunday if anyone has any items that they would like to leave behind.   
If anyone is arriving on the 31st, and would like to inherit some kids beach stuff, let me know.


----------



## fly2sun

*The Bay Club Waikoloa March 11th-25th*

We'd be happy to pick up any items left behind for our stay March 11th-25th.  And we'll be sure to leave items for the next travelers.

Aloha!


----------



## RDB

*Great Idea*

Reminds me of cars passing from sailor to sailor on Kodiak Island (another life).
As flight crews rotated duty at Kodiak, cars would pass from crew to crew.

Legal stuff would be handled ahead of time and the arriving crew know what they could expect upon arrival.

Too bad the rentacar outfits on Maui get to rob tourist so easily. Does anyone really rack up more than a couple hundred miles in a week or two?

Robert


----------



## mkfisher

*Boogie board and beach chair hunting...@WKORV*

Any available from those leaving?


----------



## azkahrs

*WKORV July 9-16*

Hi 

Would love to share the cost/pass on items to another family.  We will be at WKORV 7/9-7/16 and are interested in snorkel gear, boogie board, kiddy beach stuff (kids age 6 and 4).  

Please let me know if anyone interested.  May be willing to drop off at another resort if feasible. 

Sarah


----------



## bondeagle

Looking for kids toys or anything else that someone may want to leave. Currently at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki. Email bond.jeff@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RDB

*Swapping Stuff*

We're hoping to be on Oahu March 23, Kauai 28 Mar, Maui 4 Apr, Hawaii 24 April and Oahu again on 8 May.

We could use Entertainment books, bus passes, beach mats, chairs, umbrella and cooler if someone is leaving them behind.

We can pass them on to someone travelling to Kauai 4 April, Maui 23 Apr, or Hawaii 8 May.

Thanks!
Robert


----------



## liwarren

Darn!  We will be at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk April 21st, Wyndham Kona Hawaiian April 24th, and on Kauai The Point at Poipu on May 1st!  This is such a great idea!  We always try to find someone at the resort that just checked in for our left over alcohol, food, etc.


----------



## jlp879

*Kauai April 4 - 18*

I'm looking for kid's beach toys and other beach accessories for Kauai arriving April 4.  We're staying until April 18 and I'll be happy to pass anything on to others.  I'd really love to get an electric skillet for the Marriott Kauai Beach Club small kitchen!


----------



## Born2Travel

*Maui - April 2-16*

We'll be in Maui April 2-16 if anyone has chairs, umbrellas, etc they are leaving behind.


----------



## Travelmom64

*3 islands in April*



Zac495 said:


> Actually, I got things from a trip advisor person. He left me mats and an umbrella and a bag.



What a great idea, we will be Kona 4/2-4/6, Maui 4/6-4/11 and Oahu 4/11-4/14, all Aston properties, may have some things to leave, hate to drag stuff around.
Lisa in VA


----------



## Tiger

We leave Lawai Beach Resort April 11th, and will have two beach pallets, and a beach chair.


----------



## jlp879

Tiger said:


> We leave Lawai Beach Resort April 11th, and will have two beach pallets, and a beach chair.



Well then we'll have to meet up, as I'd love to get your supplies.  And I think we'll be fairly close by.  Are you traveling with children?


----------



## Tiger

no kids,,,,


----------



## jnjn

*Alcohol in Maui*

We are at the Hyatt Kaanapali.  We leave Saturday.  We have a 1.75 of Bacardi and some one.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Quimby4

We'll be at WKORV-N on 4/23/10.
Looking for beach chairs, rafts, bookie boards...anything


----------



## molemay

Will be arriving at the Waiohai on April 9th.  My 8 year old son would love a boogie board if anyone wants to leave one behind.

Thanks

Monika


----------



## susanmmm

*Arriving at Ko Olina April 10th*

If anyone has "stuff" they wish to leave behind, please let me know.  Primarily looking for boogie boards, beach chairs, etc.  We will be staying at Marriotts Ko Olina from April 10th - 17th.  Thanks!

Susan


----------



## mepiccolo

Arriving at WOKRV 5/1 - if anyone has beach chairs, boogie boards, kids toys or whatever to pass on we'd appreciate it and would pass it on when we leave on 5/8.  I'm really happy this "pass it on" made it to TUG - we did this like 3 years ago with a fellow Tugger but it didn't catch on back then.  This is a wonderful thing, especially in this economy!

3 weeks to go - yeah!


----------



## zcrider

When I was at the Maui Marriott this last summer the kids club loaned out kid stuff like boogie boards, sand toys, ect for free just check it out from them and bring it back at the end of your stay or whatever day you are done using it.  
  We also stayed at the Hilton in Oahu that same summer and they did not provide any such "free" loaner items.    Just tried you sell you the sand toys for $20 pool side!  Well, I asked at the bell hop desk if anyone had left any kids sand toys that we could just borrow and bring back...........they went and checked some room and brought us back a whole bag of them and told me I could keep them!    Of course I had no desire to keep them, so I returned them along with the suggestion that they offer such a program in the future.
  It is like the take a book, leave a book librarys, why not do this with kid toys???  
  I would just ask around to various workers at the resort, chances are someone left just that and you are free to use it.  FYI.......my husband travels a lot for work and he says this is true with cell phone chargers too!  He asked once when he frogot his and they produced an entire box of them and he went thru it until he found one that fit his phone.  They told him to keep it if he wanted b/c people froget them at the hotel all the time!  Good to know these things are getting second homes and not ending up in a land fill somewhere.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Big Island Arrival Fri 4/23*

Looking to pick up a couple of beach chairs . . . willing to play them forward to subsequent island travelers!

Von


----------



## weh8625

*Kauai June*

We will be in Kauai May 31 for 2 weeks with 3 little ones.
Let me know if you have any stuff to pass along.
I'm happy to drop off anywhere on the island before we leave.


----------



## molemay

*Boogie Board*

We will be leaving Marriott Maui Ocean Club on April 24th.  We have a boogie board we can leave for someone if they want it.


----------



## ownsmany

We will be at KoOlina Aug 16th.  Would like anything, beach chairs, rafts, etc.  probably a little early to post, but can't wait.


----------



## banquopack

*Marriott MOC June 4*

I'd love that boogie board if anybody takes it at the end of April and it hangs around until June!


----------



## molemay

We are staying in the Lahaina tower and there have been sand toys, boogie boards, beach mats and chairs left in the lobby as you walk in.  I don't know if they have a place for them in the main towers.  I will be leaving the boogie board there.  Maybe it will stay around for a while.


----------



## itchyfeet

We'll be at Kona Hawaiian Villge  from May14-28.  At Grand Waikikian May 29-June 5.  Could use beach chairs & umbrella.  No kiddos with us this time.  And we certainly will "pay it forward".  Thanks


----------



## nonutrix

We'll be at Grand Waikikian late on June 7th.  Maybe you could leave the chairs and umbrella with the Concierge with our name on it - Unless some other TUGer will be there before us?

nonutrix


----------



## teepeeca

*Kona Hawaiian Resort--23 Apr-7 May*

Pam and I will be at the KHR 23 Apr/7May.  Probably will purchase some "chair in a bag"---one for each of us, and will give them to "someone", or give them to the "left items" at the resort.  Let us know "IF" they can be used.

Tony


----------



## SCMom

*At HGVC Waikaloa May 10-20*

We will be at HGVC Waikaloa from May 10-20.  If anyone has extra anything, we would be happy to have it.  My family is 4 kids plus 2 adults and we have 6 extra adults traveling with us.  I would be happy to leave anything if you are coming after us.  Thanks!

Emily


----------



## Gypsie

*Maui Marriott*

We are leaving today and have an unused Entertainment book of you would like to have it.


----------



## mandolin

*At HGVC Kings' Land May 22-28*

We will be at Kings' Land May 22-28. My family includes 2 adults and 2 young children.

SCMom - We would love anything you are able to leave behind!

Thanks!


----------



## Fletcher921

We'll be at the Whaler in Maui on 5/16 - 5/30.  Would love noodles, boogie board, Mai Tai's, whatever!!


----------



## nygiants11991

Our family will be at the Imperial of Waikiki on May 30 - Jun 8 If anyone has chairs or mats to leave behind we would be greatful to use them and leave them for the next person.


----------



## akp

*Anyone at Disney Vero Beach in early June?  Arriving 6/5*

Sorry - accidentally posted in the Hawaii forums about eastern florida!


----------



## LisaRex

We'll be at Westin Kaanapali from June 19-June 26th if anyone wants me to leave some stuff for them.


----------



## azkahrs

*westin kaanapali*

Lisa

We'll be there 7/9.  Would love anything you can leave, if you think they'll hold it that long?  Will of course pass on to the next person.

Sarah K


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

We will be at Kona Hawaiian Village starting July 9 and would love to use any things Tuggers can leave for us. We will be going from there to Paniolo Green for the next week and flying out of Kona on the 23rd if someone would want to connect with us to get anything either left for us or anything we purchase while there.
Liz


----------



## LisaRex

azkahrs said:


> Lisa
> 
> We'll be there 7/9.  Would love anything you can leave, if you think they'll hold it that long?  Will of course pass on to the next person.
> 
> Sarah K



I'm not sure they'd hold it for a week!  I'll ask though.


----------



## azkahrs

LisaRex said:


> I'm not sure they'd hold it for a week!  I'll ask though.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## d67jones

*Ko Olina bound - arrival 6/19 would love leftovers*

This is such a neat idea.  My brother and his wife are visiting Ko Olina (and Hawaii for that matter) for the first time with my wife and I.  I'm excited!

If anyone is leaving that day and has 'goodies' they want to leave to a fellow tugger....I'd love to here about it.  If we have left-overs, we'd be more than happy to do the same for someone arriving on 6/26.

Keep tuggin'.

 

dj


----------



## itchyfeet

*Beach things at Kona Hawaiian Village*

Just to the right of the offce (outside)  where you check in, peope leave chairs, umbrellas, boogies boards, etc.  You don't have to check them out -- just return them when you're finished with them.   It's best to check as soon as you get there since they seem to disappear as the week goes on.


----------



## LisaRex

North or south?  PM me with your last name (or the name the reservation is under) and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## scrapbook nut

*Arriving at Paniolo Green July 10*

Will anyone be leaving the resort around that time? We would be looking for beach stuff, etc..

We will be leaving on July 17th - so if anyone is arriving at that time - we can leave some stuff for them.


----------



## clymberz

*WKORV-N - Aug 15-22*

Hi, We'll be at the Westin Kaanapali from Aug 15-22.  We can trade water toys, condiments from the kitchen or even books

-alex


----------



## azkahrs

LisaRex said:


> North or south?  PM me with your last name (or the name the reservation is under) and I'll see what I can do.



Lisa 

I pm'd you but forgot to add that we are staying at WKORV.

Sarah


----------



## azkahrs

scrapbook nut said:


> Will anyone be leaving the resort around that time? We would be looking for beach stuff, etc..
> 
> We will be leaving on July 17th - so if anyone is arriving at that time - we can leave some stuff for them.



Scrapbook Nut....love your name.  Maybe I'll see you at Island Paperie!  We'll be there same week.

sarah


----------



## tmcasey

*MOC - Arrive July 30 -*

HI --
I'm arriving at MOC July 30 - love any beach chair, umbrella, etc. 
And just in case, I'll be in Paia (near Mama's Fish House) on July 26 if anyone staying on that side of the island. 

Thanks
Tami


----------



## clymberz

*BUMP*

bumping for anyone who wants to exchange food, water toys, books, games at WKORVN Aug 15-22.  We'll make a costco run and have too much food left over for sure ;-)


----------



## NEGreyhound

*Beach chairs*

This is great! Thanks to whoever had the initial idea. We'll be in Hawaii for the first time at WKORVN from Aug. 20 - 27. Would appreciate any beach chairs (2) and umbrella. We'll gladly pass them along to the next Tugger who requests them.


----------



## azkahrs

*At WKORV now - leaving Friday*

We are checking out this Friday am.  If anyone wants our leftover food (salad dressings, snack, pb, jelly, cereal) as well as sand toys please let me know.  I have a small cooler too!

Sarah K


----------



## Hercules325

*At Maui Ocean Club Now - Leaving Saturday*

I have a 2010 Hawaii Entertainment book available if anyone needs it.  I also have a container of canola oil that we used with the bbq available.


----------



## Jaybee

Hop...This is OT, but how ARE you?  I haven't been on Tug much lately, and haven't seen anything from you.  I think of you often, and wonder how you're doing.  I hope everything is going well for you.  
This swapping/sharing plan is a great one, isn't it?  Jean



Hophop4 said:


> I read on the Disney board one time this idea was being done for swaping strollers and was being passed down each week.  People would sign up for it.    Have fun!!


----------



## DeniseM

Jean - I hate to tell you this, but that post was from July 2009. However the good news is that Hophop4 did (last) post on TUG on July 18th of this year.


----------



## chalucky

Will be at WKORV Aug 21-28.

Any pool toys appreciated....will pass them on. Feel free to PM me if you would like to share something.

Anyone arriving on the 27-28....please PM me so I can give you our stuff.
We always have extra stuff.

Charles


----------



## Jaybee

Denise, thanks for reminding me of my oblivious attention problem.  I just go merrily along, reading posts, and until someone mentions the devastation of Katrina, or some such, I don't think to check the dates.  LOL!  
Anyway, I'm glad to know Hop-Hop is still posting.  Jean




DeniseM said:


> Jean - I hate to tell you this, but that post was from July 2009. However the good news is that Hophop4 did (last) post on TUG on July 18th of this year.


----------



## Twinkstarr

*Anyone checking into WPORV or other Princeville resorts this weekend?*

I'm checking out this Saturday(7/31) from Westin Princeville and I have a couple of beach chairs and boogie boards. PM me if interested.


----------



## Fisch

Twinkstarr said:


> I'm checking out this Saturday(7/31) from Westin Princeville and I have a couple of beach chairs and boogie boards. PM me if interested.



You have message


----------



## Darlene

We will be on Kauai Aug 6th-15th. Anybody got any stuff to pass along?


----------



## ownsmany

we will be at KoOlina Aug 16 for week and may hit another island.  If anyone has anything to pass on let me know.  Probably looking for cooler, boogie boards, sunscreen, etc.


----------



## Troopers

I'll be leaving Westin Villas in Maui (WKORV) on Aug 7.  I'm not sure what I'll have to give away except for sand toys.


----------



## Darlene

We will leaving Kauai on August 15th. Anyone around to pass stuff to?
Darlene


----------



## fran

Leaving WKORV-N on Aug. 6th.  Will have 3 boogie boards and 2 beach chairs to pass on.


----------



## ownsmany

fran said:


> Leaving WKORV-N on Aug. 6th.  Will have 3 boogie boards and 2 beach chairs to pass on.



What resort is that?


----------



## Darlene

W= Westin
K= Ka'anapali 
O= Ocean 
R= Resort 
V = Villas 
N= ?

Lahaina, Maui, Hawaii


----------



## BluEyezNSC

Darlene said:


> W= Westin
> K= Ka'anapali
> O= Ocean
> R= Resort
> V = Villas
> N= ?
> 
> Lahaina, Maui, Hawaii



N = North (the newer phase of the resort)


----------



## Darlene

> N = north



That's what I would have guessed, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## tmcasey

*Leaving Maui Marriott - boogie boards, beach chairs*

Hi will check out of the Maui Marriott on Aug. 6 and have 3 boogie boards and 2 beach chairs if anyone would like them.
Tami


----------



## CLEC

Hello, 

Going to be at the Westin Ka'anapali 4-12 Sept. Anyone who has anything we'd we glad to take it off your hands (especially beach chairs!).

I'll do the same for anyone arriving near our departure date.

Cheers,
Cindy


----------



## Darlene

Leaving Lihue Sunday, August 15th. Anyone going to be here? I have beach stuff to pass on.
Darlene


----------



## webdizzy

I'll be at the WKORV Sept. 19 - 26 and could use a couple of chairs and a boogie board or 2 if anyone will have any to leave behind.  We'll be glad to pass them along to the next tugger.


----------



## chalucky

Will be at WKORV Aug 21-28.

Any pool toys appreciated....will pass them on. Feel free to PM me if you would like to share something.

Anyone arriving on the 27-28....please PM me so I can give you our stuff.
We always have extra stuff.

Charles


----------



## clymberz

chalucky said:


> Will be at WKORV Aug 21-28.
> 
> Any pool toys appreciated....will pass them on. Feel free to PM me if you would like to share something.
> 
> Anyone arriving on the 27-28....please PM me so I can give you our stuff.
> We always have extra stuff.
> 
> Charles



Charles - Did you get the pool toys?  We have quite a stash and are leaving on Sunday.


----------



## scpoidog

*Ko Olina 9/1 to 9/8*

Will anyone be at Ko Olina prior to these dates?


----------



## dmorea

*Road to Hana CD*

I bought and used a road to hana cd in the gift shop  at  wkorv. Done with it now.... anyone want it,  contact me...
I am here till 8/28


----------



## Aptman

*Going to be in Maui 9/5-9/12, anyone leaving stuff?*

We're going to be arriving in Maui on 9/5, and leaving the early morning 9/12 (so functionally 9/11) and staying at the Sands of Kahana. I'm wondering if anyone has beach stuff that they're leaving behind around that time.  I'll make sure to leave them with another Tugger when I leave.  

We're flying on Hawaiian, which charges $25 for each checked bag, so we're tying to check no bags, and hence, are bringing as little as possible.  Otherwise, we'll probably go to Costco or someplace similar.

Also, if anyone has an extra Entertainment book that they're done with, I'll happily pass it along as well.

Does anyone have any tips on getting discounts on snorkeling or parasailing?  Yes, we're trying to pinch every penny possible.

Please let me know if any Tuggers out there are able to do a trade/drop.


----------



## krj9999

Checking in at the Grand Waikikian on 9/11 if anyone has any items to swap.  PM if you can help.  TIA.


----------



## Fletcher921

*Ko'Olina*

We will be at Ko'Olina from Sep 19-26 - anyone there just before or after?  We would love the use things left (chair, cooler, noodles, whatever!) and then leave for someone else when we go.


----------



## pumba526

*Leaving WKORV 9/18*

We're currently in Maui and will be leaving on 9/18.  We bought 2 beach chairs and 2 beach mats.  If anyone can use them, please let me know!

JoAnn


----------



## K&PFitz

JoAnn, 

We're at WKORV for 2 weeks, and we'd love to take those chairs off your hands and then pass them on to anyone on the 25th.

To clarify, we're there from 9/11 to 9/25.


----------



## TAG

*Lbr - 9/16*

Hi, We'll be at Lawai Beach starting 9/16 if anybody has a small cooler/beach chairs they'd like to pass on.  Mahalo!!


----------



## pumba526

*Chair exchange*

K&PFitz--

I sent you a PM.

Thanks.
JoAnn


----------



## webdizzy

I.





pumba526 said:


> We're currently in Maui and will be leaving on 9/18.  We bought 2 beach chairs and 2 beach mats.  If anyone can use them, please let me know!
> 
> JoAnn



We'll be checking in there on 9/19 and leaving 9/26.  Are the chairs  and/or mats still available?  I posted a request on Aug. 10. I hope that wasn't too early and now i'm too late.


----------



## K&PFitz

We have two beach chairs, two mats and a cooler, thanks to Pumba526, that will be available Saturday, Sept 25, or even Friday afternoon.  We are at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas.  Just send us a PM.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

We will be at Westin Princeville Oct. 23 - 29 and will at the very least buy chairs or be happy if someone can leave them. We will be on the Big Island at Paniolo Green 10-29-11-5 and will be leaving whatever we have, probably chairs anyway, as we head to Volcano for 2 days.
Liz


----------



## K&PFitz

I still have two chairs, two beach mats and a cooler.  We're at the WKORV on Maui, and we're leaving early Saturday.


----------



## jodivk

*Kauai*

We will be at Bali Hai (Princeville / Kauai) 10/28 - 11/4 & then Lawai Beach Resort (Poipu / Kauai) 11/4 - 11/11 if any has items they can lend us when we arrive on 10/28 or anyone who will be arriving that we can pass items onto on 11/11/10.

We usually buy a styro cooler at least.  Boogie boards, chairs, mats and general beach/kid items are appreciated as we are traveling with 2-3 boys.

Jodi


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

We will be at Sheraton Princeville October 23 - 29 and if anyone had chairs we would love to use them and pass them on. We actually arrive in Lihue on the 22nd, but I made a mistake in booking the plane, so we will be at a hotel in Kapaa for one night.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## mkahanek

*Waiohai 11/26-12/3*

Hello all,

We will be at Marriott Waiohai 11/26-12/3.   If anyone is heading out 11/26 or checking in 12/3 let me know.  We usually have some food left over (and maybe a half used bottle of rum).  

Let me know.


----------



## startime

*Anyone visiting WPV [Westin Princeville] this Fri, Oct 15? - free stuff*

FREE 'almost new' bodyglove boogie board and tommy bahama umbrella available if you are checking in on Friday, Oct 15.  We leave super early on Saturday.  I'm not about to think about how we could possibly drag this stuff back on the plane.  So, I prefer to give them to a Tugger, who I know will pay it forward to the next guest when they are done with it.  

Anyway, we are here this week and loving it.  This is our first time to Kauai!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Will anyone have chairs and/or an umbrella to share? We will be at Prinveville Westin starting October 23, Saturday. We will be at Paniolo Green on Hawaii on Friday the 29th. If anyone is coming to Princeville on the 29 let me know so we can pass things on.
Liz


----------



## FrankGorgenyi

*WANT: Boggie Boards @ Ka'anapali (Maui) 11/15 -> 11/22*

Hi we are staying at Ka'anapali for the week 11/15 -> 11/22 and we'd appreciate to use and pass on boogie boards from other users. 

Private message us and we'll share our phone number.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Westin Ka'anapali North Nov 19 - 30th*

Aloha, Hubby and I will be at the WKOFVN Nov 19 - 30th, would love to take anything off of your hands and pass it along to other TUG members. PM John or Nancy and we will share contact info.  Mahalo

We have practiced giving to other owners for the last three years, would prefer to give it to a TUG member.


----------



## CatLovers

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We will be at Westin Princeville Oct. 23 - 29 and will at the very least buy chairs or be happy if someone can leave them. We will be on the Big Island at Paniolo Green 10-29-11-5 and will be leaving whatever we have, probably chairs anyway, as we head to Volcano for 2 days.
> Liz



Liz, I sent you a PM last week, did you get it?


----------



## CatLovers

*Big Island - Nov 5-13*

We will be on the Big Island from November 5-13 and would gratefully accept any beach stuff (chairs, cooler, umbrellas).  We can come and pick it up when you're leaving, or pick it up from a pre-arranged spot if you've already left.  Many thanks!


----------



## MarintoMaui

*WKORVN Nov. 19-26 beach chairs?*

We'll be at Westin Maui Ocean Villas North for Thanksgiving week, and would love to have beach chairs and/or umbrellas from someone who is leaving before us. Please send me a message and I'll give you our details. Thanks!


----------



## jules54

*Kauai and Maui*

Mainly looking for suntan lotion that might be leftover. Staying at Pono Kai on Kauai from Nov. 14-20 and then Maui at West Gardens from Nov. 20-27. I would take any other donations and be glad to pass along to next tugger.
Would love to pack only carryon luggage how do you all think that will work out?


----------



## lolibeachgirl

I was able to do it for 12 days of Hawaii travel from east coast.  I was a horrible overpacker.  Decided not to check a bag because the fees just irritate me (although I upgraded with miles and wouldn't have had to pay).

I still had 3 shirts that I never wore. As long as you have W/D it can be done.

Took old sneakers for hiking that I threw away before we left.  I only took 1 pair of comfy sandals in tan to wear with anything for dinner out, and a pair of Tevas that match my swimsuit and board shorts for the huge amount of time we were swimmimg, snorkelling, boogieboarding, etc.

The best way to do it, if there is something you want to pack that you will only wear once, leave it at home....and pack only your favorite shorts/shirts that you know you will wash and wear again.

I had some room left over in the backpack I carryed on, that left me room for souveniers, most of which were shirts.   Good thing hubby had some room too, because Hawaiian interisland coming home made me weigh my large carryon and would have made me check it and pay if I didn't get it down to 25 pounds.  I was 10 pounds over because I had all of our dirty laundry in a garbage bag for the trip home.

This was with hubby taking a PS3 and our laptop as well...oh and taking home the snorkel, mask and diver fins I bought at ABC store (good silicone set that didn't leak, paid more knowing I would keep them).

Good luck, you can do it!  

PS if there's a guy travelling with you, they usually don't have a full quart size ziploc bag full of toiletries, so mix your stuff together to maximize space.  TSA just cares that 2 people have 2 clears bags.  And  my guy doesn't mind using comp. stuff from hotel, that's less you have to take.


----------



## baz48

We'll be at the Westin Maui January 2-16.  Please send a PM if you would be willing to leave anything for us.  Thanks.


----------



## dcoff

*Kauai Waiohai Beach Club 12/7*

Hello!

My girlfriend and I are checking into Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club on 12/7 in the evening.  Wondering if anyone has 2 beach chairs, cooler, mats?  We'll be sure to leave for others when we leave!  Please PM me.  Thank you!


----------



## racerchick51

*Kauai Beach Club*

We've left stuff in the past at the Waiohai, will anyone have beach mats and/or cooler to leave for us at the Kauai Beach Club on 01/25-02/01?


----------



## daynab

We are staying at WKROVN from 2/18-2/25. Would like to know if anyone would be able to leave us a couple of beach chairs, mats or umbrella. Will definitely leave for another when we depart the island. What a great idea!

PM me if anyone has any items!
Thanks
Dayna


----------



## gravitar

baz48 said:


> We'll be at the Westin Maui January 2-16.  Please send a PM if you would be willing to leave anything for us.  Thanks.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## normajean999

*Kauai Coast Resort 1/22 - 2/5*

We will be arriving 1/22 and staying at the Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy.  If anyone has anything they would like to pass along send me a PM.  We will be leaving 2/5 and will certainly have things to pass along as there are 12 of us!!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ACE1

We will be at WKORV on 1/15-1/21 if anyone has any beach chairs etc. that we can borrow please let me know.  There will be 5 of us.  Thank you.


----------



## javabean

We'll be at Kauai Beach Club in Lihue from Sunday 1/30-Sunday 2/6. Would appreciate any chairs, mats, or umbrella if available. DH has to stay out of the sun because of medication he takes. We'd be glad to pass items along to the next person. Thanks.


----------



## Maui55

*Maui WKORVN Feb 19 - Mar 5*

We'll be at the WKORVN Feb 19 - Mar 5. We will have our two children ages 5 and 9.  Please send a PM if you would be willing to leave anything for us. We will definately pay it forward.  Thanks!

Russ


----------



## daynab

Russ, We are there from 2/18-2/25. If anyone leaves us anything or we pick up anything, Ill message you, and you can have for the second week of your stay.

Dayna


----------



## aeroflygirl

*Arriving Saturday 1/29/11 Maui Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas*

We're arriving on Maui on Saturday, January 29, 2011 at Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas (South buildings).  We love getting surprise stuff!  If you have anything to leave, please send me a PM.

Mahalo


----------



## Bunk

*Kauai Beach Club February 20 - Feb 27*

Will be at Kauai Beach Club.  Arriving early in the day on February 20.
Please let us know if you have anything available for us to pick up.
Thank you.


----------



## KevJan

Arrival on Kauai on 2/27, staying at the Cliffs Club but willing to pick up anywhere on the island if anything is available.


----------



## nygiants11991

Arriving at Maui Ocean Club on March 6, is anyone departing around then?  If anyone leaves me anything, I will play if forward and leave it for the nex Tugger.

Thanks


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

We are currently at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas and have a boogie board, sand toys, two beach chairs, and a few other items we would like to pass along. We will be leaving Friday 2/11 and will be done using everything 2/10. Please PM me so that we can make arrangements for you to pick up.

Jesse


----------



## hvanv0405

*WKORVN Feb 27th*

We'll be arriving at the WKORVN late on Feb 27th with our two 8 yr olds. 

If anyone checking out on our around the 27th has an boogie board and sand toys I'd be greatly interested. 

Chairs &/or umbrella also nice but anything the kids would enjoy is highly desirable 

Please PM me...

Russ - I see you'll be there this week also with a 5 & 9 yr old, maybe the kids can play together.  Our boys were only 6 are last visit and stuck around the pirate ship pool but I think this time they're really like that waterslide. .. and always playing in the sand on the beach.


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

Jesse N Kristina said:


> We are currently at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas and have a boogie board, sand toys, two beach chairs, and a few other items we would like to pass along. We will be leaving Friday 2/11 and will be done using everything 2/10. Please PM me so that we can make arrangements for you to pick up.
> 
> Jesse



We have not received a request. We will leave our items at the bell hop station and ask that they offer it to families as they arrive. If you arrive 2/11 see if it is still available.


----------



## hvanv0405

Slight change of dates.  I was just able to add 3 days to our Maui vacation.

We are now arriving Feb 24th. . .if anyone is departing the 24th or a day or two afterward, please let me know if you have anything you can leave behind.  Thanks!


----------



## Aaron Kristen

*pay it forward on Big island in April??*

I know this is early, but thought i would try.

We will be on the Big Island, staying at the Wyndham Mauna Loa Village April 8-28th. Family of 4 with 2 small kids (4 and 7).
Would love to get beach mats, boogie boards etc. Basically anything and everything.

Please PM me if you have anything at the start of our trip, or when we are leaving we can definately leave our gear as well.
46 sleeps and counting. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## chester1122

*Kauai March 11 - 18, BI 18 - 15*

(18th to the 25th BI) We'll be at the Kauai Coast, please let me know if you have chairs/umbrella.  We might a few things and can leave them rather than take home.


We'll be at the Bay Club if anyone has the above.

Thanks!


----------



## MarintoMaui

*Beach chairs anyone? Westin Kaanapali Villas North March 18-26*

We'll be at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Villas North and would love to have a couple of beach chairs if anybody is leaving that property. We will be happy to pass them on to someone when we leave.


----------



## myoakley

We'll be at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club from 3/27 - 4/3;  would love to get any beach chairs, cooler, etc. that someone is leaving behind, and will pass them on to another Tugger when we leave.  Also, would love to meet up with fellow Tuggers if anyone is there the same week.


----------



## clsmit

*WLR Cancun!! 27 March - 3 April*

Anyone there before, during, or after us? We'll share whatever we have!


----------



## mjkaplan

*Kauai Beach Club*

We will be there 7/1 to 7/9 if anyone will be there before or after send me a message.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Aaron Kristen

We will be on the Big Island, staying at the Wyndham Mauna Loa Village April 8-28th. Family of 4 with 2 small kids (4 and 7).
Would love to get beach mats, boogie boards etc. Basically anything and everything.

Please PM me if you have anything at the start of our trip, or when we are leaving we can definately leave our gear as well.
14 sleeps and counting. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Born2Travel

*Maui - 4/8-4/22*

We will be in/on(?)  Maui 4-8 to 4-22 if anyone has anything they would like to leave


----------



## Aaron Kristen

*Kona anyone??*

Arriving in Kona thursday April 7th.
Anyone leaving and need to pay some items forward????


----------



## dyi27308

*Stuff for Kauai*

I am here on Kauai until April 26th.  I have chairs and other things if anyone needs them.  Pls PM me.


----------



## Denise L

*WKORV April 23*

Aloha,

Counting the days until Maui!  If anyone has anything they are leaving, we might be interested. Last year we left our two Costco boogie boards and a lot of alcohol...I could use that tequila now .


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*Leaving beach umbrella and misc.  food WKORV*

Left beach umbrella, big jar of pretzels and misc food items at WKORV

For anyone, left under tug. Food is in striped central market bag. 

Elaine.


----------



## beach_bumz

*Leaving two umbrellas and bamboo mats*

We are on Oahu right now and bought two new umbrellas and bamboo mats last week and are leaving them on Saturday April 23 when we leave.

We will be on the beach in between Ft. DeRussy Park and the Outrigger next Saturday and will probably just leave our stuff there when we go in to shower Saturday afternoon. Feel free to message me.


----------



## akp

*Kauai June 6-12; Big Island June 12-18*

Hi, 

We will be in Honolulu Jun 4-6.  (Wyndham Waikiki)

Kauai June 6-11 or 12 (Wyndham Shearwater)

Big Island (HGVC Kingsland)

Would love anything others have to leave, and if you're following me at these places, let me know and I'll leave stuff for you!

Anita


----------



## BluEyezNSC

*Maui May 27-June 3, Big Island June 3-9*

Hello, we are arriving at the Westin Ka'anapali Villas on Friday May 27 and departing Friday June 3.

We are arriving at Wyndham Kona Resort on Friday June 3 and departing Thursday June 9

We would appreciate any "leftovers" in either location and would be glad to pass along anything we have left when we leave.

Please PM me here. Thanks in advance! 

~Sandra


----------



## mandolin

*Maui May 14-22; Oahu May 22-29*

We will be staying on Maui at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North May 14-22; then moving on to Oahu, staying at the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club May 22-29.

We would appreciate anything you have to offer. Our 2 children would love to 'inherit' any beach/pool toys available as well.

Please PM me with any information.

Thank you so much - and we will be happy to 'pay it forward' when we are done.


----------



## BCN

*Kauai May 13th thru June 6th*

Hi, We will be arriving on Kauai soon for 3 weeks and would appreciate any chairs etc. that you may be leaving behind. We are staying at the Pono Kai, Cliffs, & Point at Poipu for one week each. Please PM me if you have anything during this time to pass on. We will pass them on when we leave too. Thanks, Nina


----------



## Former Cruiser

Arriving in Kaui on May 14th.  Staying at Marriott's Waiohia Beach Club.  PM me if you are leaving that day and have items you'd like to share.

Thanks.


----------



## TravelGirl63

*Maui 5/21-6/4 at Westin Kaanapali Ocean Villas North*

We're arriving this coming Saturday to WKORV-N.  If anyone has anything they're leaving (beach chairs, ice chests,etc) we'd be glad to take them off your hands. Thanks!


----------



## Fletcher921

*Westin Ocean Resort Villas and Westin Princeville*

We arrive on Maui on Monday 5/23/11 and then to Kauai on 5/29/2011 and will happily take chairs or whatever and then pass on to the next group!  Send me a pm if you have anything to recycle


----------



## slomac

We will be in Maui (MOC) June 12-23rd if anyone has anything they would like to pass on we will do the same when we leave.  Just send me a PM.  Thanks


----------



## molemay

*Waiohai June 18 - July 2*

We will be going to the Waiohai for 2 weeks starting June 18th.  Would love to get any water/sand toys, boogie boards, chairs that anyone is leaving behind.  

I would also be happy to pass anything along that we have when we leave.

TIA

Monika


----------



## Quimby4

molemay said:


> We will be going to the Waiohai for 2 weeks starting June 18th.  Would love to get any water/sand toys, boogie boards, chairs that anyone is leaving behind.
> 
> I would also be happy to pass anything along that we have when we leave.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Monika



We will be arriving at Waiohai on July 24th-31st...I don't know if that is too long for them to hold stuff, but in the past we have given the bell hops stuff marked for future guests, with their arrival date on it, and they put it in the luggage storage area.

We would also love any sand toys, boogie boards, chairs, etc.  We will have a car so we can also drive to a local resort if needed 

Many Thanks!


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa

*Marriott Ko Olina June 10-17 / Kauai Beach Boy June 17-21*

 

Finally getting out of the RAIN and cold here in "Sunny California" and headed to Hawaii!!!!!! 

Any Tuggers have beach gear etc. that they are leaving behind?

Here's our schedule:
Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club June 10-17 / Kauai Beach Boy June 17-21

Mahalo Nui Loa!!
Debbie-Keola


----------



## sandesurf

*Kauai-Maui July 15-29th?*

Aloha, We will be at the Kauai Beach Club from July 15th-22, then Maui Beach Club 22-29th.

We'd love to take advantage of this, and also love to pass along to others.


----------



## bgdg24

*Beach Chairs and Sand Toys Needed*

Hi Tuggers,
We will be at the Wyndham Beachwalk starting Aug. 7, 2011 with grandchildren. Would appreciate any beach chairs or sand toys anyone might want to share.  Will be happy to pay them forward to the next tug friends.


----------



## sandesurf

Quimby4 said:


> We will be arriving at Waiohai on July 24th-31st...I don't know if that is too long for them to hold stuff, but in the past we have given the bell hops stuff marked for future guests, with their arrival date on it, and they put it in the luggage storage area.
> 
> We would also love any sand toys, boogie boards, chairs, etc.  We will have a car so we can also drive to a local resort if needed
> 
> Many Thanks!



Hi Quimby, I'll let you know if we leave anything worth picking up. We'll be leaving the Marriott Beach Club on July 22. I'll have my lap top, and will try to post a message.
Aloha


----------



## djdavid79

*Westin Princeville 7/10-21*

We'll be at the Westin Princeville 7/10-21 if anyone is looking to unload any sand toys, beach chairs, etc. 

We will be more than happy to pass it along to the next Tugger after we have gotten our use.


----------



## heckp

*Westin Ka'anapali July 17-24, Marriott Koolina July 24-31*

We will be in Westin Ka'anapali July 17-24. Anyone leaving anything they can't carry back please let me know. We will be in Marriott Koolina July 24-31 as well. Thank you.


----------



## sandesurf

heckp said:


> We will be in Westin Ka'anapali July 17-24. Anyone leaving anything they can't carry back please let me know. We will be in Marriott Koolina July 24-31 as well. Thank you.



Hi heckp, We're arriving at the Marriott next door to you, on the 22nd. We'd gladly accept anything you're going to leave behind!  

We leave on the 29th, if anyone wants to contact us, to see what we have...

Aloha!


----------



## TrojanRickus

*Westin Kaanapali Village North (July 25-29)*

We're arriving this coming Monday July 25th to WKORV-N. If anyone has anything they're leaving (beach chairs, ice chests,etc) we'd be glad to take them off your hands. Thanks you!!!


----------



## lorenmd

we will be arriving at wkorv on sat august 13 for a week of total relaxation.  we would love to accept anything left behind and would love to have adult company to share a drink.  we have our teens with us.  and if anyone is going the week after us, i'm sure we'll have some things to leave behind.  thanks


----------



## Fisch

*Oct 6-15th*

We will be in Kauai from Oct 6-15th.
If anyone has chairs/boogie boards, etc. We can put them to use and forward them when we leave.

Al


----------



## Jeni

*Aruba Ocean Club 8/28-9/4*

Looking for beach and water toys my 6 year old can use next week


----------



## mb_cik

*HGVC Waikoloa*

We will be at Waikoloa HGVC resort Sep 5-16. Willing to take or leave anything with those who are interested.


----------



## LJT

*Wkorv 9/17 - 9/24*

Will be happy to leave what we have - usually beach chairs and cooler - anyone there before me?


----------



## sochie

*Grand Waikikian on Oahu, Chairs Coolers, ect...*

We will be at Hilton Grand Vacation Club, Grand Waikikian on Oahu, Sept 29 thru Oct 7th. Looking for Chairs, Coolers, Boogie Boards... We will leave for someone else at end of trip... Just send me a PM

Thanks
Sochie


----------



## eazn

*WKORVN 9/25 to 10/4*

We will be at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North between 9/25 to 10/4.  Would love to accept your leftover treasures!  We have two boys.  Would love your beach chairs, umbrellas, coolers, beach mats, boogie board, beach toys etc.  Will pass forward to the next tugger.


----------



## cpamomma

*Westin Princeville 9/18 - 9/25*

Will be at the Westin Princeville 9/18 - 9/25.  Would love whatever anyone has and will be happy to leave for whoever comes after us.


----------



## MommaBear

*Napa Riverpoint 9/23-9/30*

Be glad to take anyone's things and pass them on to the next TUGGER- and share a glass of wine at the same time!


----------



## MommaBear

*Wkorvn 10/1-10/15*

Would be glad to take anyone's leftovers and pass them on when I am ready to leave. Also, would love to meet up with Tuggers who are there during this time frame.


----------



## Fisch

Fisch said:


> We will be in Kauai from Oct 6-15th.
> If anyone has chairs/boogie boards, etc. We can put them to use and forward them when we leave.
> 
> Al



Anyone leaving Kauai around 10/6 or 10/08?
Two more weeks.

Al


----------



## Quimby4

*Maui Marriott 10/7-10/14/11*

My mom and her 2 single girlfriends will be at Maui Marriott, 10/7-14/11, they are looking for chairs, booking boards, snorkel gear...single men...:ignore:


----------



## sandra kraft

eazn said:


> We will be at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North between 9/25 to 10/4.  Would love to accept your leftover treasures!  We have two boys.  Would love your beach chairs, umbrellas, coolers, beach mats, boogie board, beach toys etc.  Will pass forward to the next tugger.



I am here now, leaving tomorrow (9/25).  I have a pile of good food and two beach chairs.  How can I designate this for you??? 

Sandy Kraft


----------



## Quimby4

sandra kraft said:


> I am here now, leaving tomorrow (9/25).  I have a pile of good food and two beach chairs.  How can I designate this for you???
> 
> Sandy Kraft



Often times you can put a name on them and ask the bell men to hold them in the luggage storage area.


----------



## PamMo

*Anyone leaving Kauai next weekend (10/1 or 10/2)?*

I'm bringing my sister to Kauai for her first time to the island, and would love to scrounge up some beach chairs and boogie boards for the week. If anyone has any items to pass along, I would be very appreciative and will pass forward. Thank you.


----------



## Fisch

PamMo said:


> I'm bringing my sister to Kauai for her first time to the island, and would love to scrounge up some beach chairs and boogie boards for the week. If anyone has any items to pass along, I would be very appreciative and will pass forward. Thank you.



If you find anything, I'm arriving on the 6th.  Be there until the 16th.  We would be able to use anything you find and pass it forward when we leave.

Al


----------



## deemarket

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean RV 10/22 - 10/29*



Fisch said:


> If you find anything, I'm arriving on the 6th.  Be there until the 16th.  We would be able to use anything you find and pass it forward when we leave.
> 
> Al



Ar 10/22 at WKORV. Would like to obtain beach chairs or any other items.  Will pass them on when we leave on 10/29.  Thanks so much.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Arriving at WKORVN Nov 4 - 19th*

Hubby and I are arriving at WKORN Friday afternoon, Nov 4th, for a two week stay, Nov 19th.  We would love to continue this custom as we did in Princeville if any TUG members have items they would like to leave for us.  We will be glad to pass them along on the 19th to another TUG member when we depart. Simply leave with front desk or Valet under "Gerding"



Beach Star said:


> Ar 10/22 at WKORV. Would like to obtain beach chairs or any other items.  Will pass them on when we leave on 10/29.  Thanks so much.


----------



## mitchandjeanette

*Wkorv 10/23 - 11/03*

Checking in 10/23 until 11/03  would love some beach chairs / toys.. and would love to pass them on to the next tugger inline...


----------



## deemarket

*Maui: arrive 10/22*

Arriving today.  Anyone leaving any items?  We are staying at Westin Kaanapali (WKORV) but could pick up items at another resort also.  Will be leaving 10/29 and will post what we have left to pass on.  Happy vacationing to all.


----------



## deemarket

*Maui Westin KORV Lv 10/29*

Aloha,  Arrived yesterday 10/22 and asked Bell Hop if anyone left any chairs or umbrellas since I did not hear from any Tuggers.  Hit jackpot. We were able to get 2 chairs and an umbrella.

Contact me if you would like them when we leave on Sat 10/29, otherwise I will just leave them with the Bell Hop.  

Weather is beautiful as usual.  This morning there is warning of high waves though.  I will be taking a walk along the beach path soon to see for myself how the water looks.


----------



## MarintoMaui

*Arriving Nov. 18*

Just putting this out there in case anyone has any beach chairs they can leave for us. We'll pass them on to someone else when we leave on Nov. 25. (Should have said this is for Maui Westin KORV)


----------



## OKPACIFIC

MarintoMaui said:


> Just putting this out there in case anyone has any beach chairs they can leave for us. We'll pass them on to someone else when we leave on Nov. 25. (Should have said this is for Maui Westin KORV)



If we have anything left over we will leave it for you, we actually leave the evening of the 18th.  Just come by the WKORN and contact us when you arrive


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

We go December 1 to Paniolo Green and would love to get 1-2 chairs (DH may carry his as his additional carry on). Then we go to Maui, Mauna Lea at Maui Hill and would love to get 2 chairs for me and my girlfriend, who is joining us that week. She also needs an umbrella. I hate to have to buy 2 chairs on 2 islands. I will happily releave them for anyone following after.
Liz


----------



## MarintoMaui

*WKORV Nov. 18*



OKPACIFIC said:


> If we have anything left over we will leave it for you, we actually leave the evening of the 18th.  Just come by the WKORN and contact us when you arrive



Thanks so much! How will we contact you?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Anyone going to be leaving Kona area when we arrive, December 1 for a week at Paniolo?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## rapmarks

I have four beach chairs in my home in Estero that I would be glad to loan out to tuggers. Also have an Omaha Steaks cooler


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Where is Estero? It doesn't sound familar. We will be in the Waikoloa area on the Big Island on December 1 and looking for one to two chairs to use for the week.
Liz


----------



## MarintoMaui

*Have beach chairs and umbrella to pass on*

Aloha,
We will be leaving WKORV on Saturday and have two beach chairs and an umbrella to pass on if anybody will be arriving then. We will leave them with the bellmen, marked for TUGGERS.
Alison


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

We will be arriving in Maui on December 8 and will need 2-3 beach chairs if anyone has any to pass on. We can then leave them at Maui Hill for the next Tuggers if anyone arrives on the 15th.
Liz


----------



## Darwin

We will be arriving tomorrow 12/16/2011 at Marriott for two days and then to WKORV for two weeks.  We have 4 children (5-13) so anything for them?
Thanks,
Darwin


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

Darwin said:


> We will be arriving tomorrow 12/16/2011 at Marriott for two days and then to WKORV for two weeks.  We have 4 children (5-13) so anything for them?
> Thanks,
> Darwin



We will be missing you at WKOR by one day (and we have a 4 year old). If you come up with anything and want to pass it on, we check in on the 1st.  Thanks!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Anyone staying at Maui Hill, they had a closet in our unit with chairs, umbrella, boogie board, lots of games, books etc. Really a welcome touch!
Liz


----------



## grgs

*Westin Ka'anapali: check-in Jan. 6*

We'll be checking into Westin Ka'anapali Villas North on Jan. 6 (staying until Jan. 16).  If anyone has anything to pass along, we'd be happy to get it (& pass it on to the next Tugger, of course).

ThreeLittleBirds, it would be great to meet you if have time (looks like we might overlap by a couple of days?).

Glorian


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

grgs said:


> We'll be checking into Westin Ka'anapali Villas North on Jan. 6 (staying until Jan. 16).  If anyone has anything to pass along, we'd be happy to get it (& pass it on to the next Tugger, of course).
> 
> ThreeLittleBirds, it would be great to meet you if have time (looks like we might overlap by a couple of days?).
> 
> Glorian



Yes, Glorian, I'd love to meet you. Your name has a very special meaning in my life. I'll share it over a mai tai or sunset with you.


----------



## grgs

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> Yes, Glorian, I'd love to meet you. Your name has a very special meaning in my life. I'll share it over a mai tai or sunset with you.



Sounds intriguing!  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## sunshine4

*Checking into Kauai Beach Villas Jan 21*

We will be checking into Kauai Beach Villas on the 21. We would be happy to recieve any recycled beach things. I will pass it to other tuggers as we leave.


----------



## sunshine4

*Checking into Ka annapoli Beach Resort Jan 28*

We will be checking into Ka annapoli  Beach resort on the Jan 28. We would be happy to recieve any recycled beach things. I will pass it to other tuggers as we leave.


----------



## jnsywg

*Arriving at WKORV (Maui) on January 21*

We will be checking into the WROKV on the January 21. We would be happy to receive any recycled beach things or stuff good for little kids. 

Last year we were able to pass along a number of items to another TUG family and would happily do so again.


----------



## Sunnydude

We leave from WKORN on Friday.  Will have three boogie boards and some beach toys we can leave.  Send me a message if interested.


----------



## icul8rg8r

I have a 2012 HAWAII Entertainment Book, with almost all coupons still intact (including the Polynesian Cultural Center).  Email me if you're interested - looking for just enough to cover shipping (free if you reside in Western Washington and willing to meet locally to pick it up).


----------



## cdn_traveler

*Arriving Westin Princeville Jan. 28th*

Counting down the days until we get to check into the Westin Princeville on Saturday, Jan.28th.  We are traveling with children so will be glad for anything that you want to pass off.  
Mahalo!


----------



## Politico

*beach gear*

We're checking in to Westin KORV on Saturday 1/28 and happy to take any beach chairs or umbrellas off anyone's hands!


----------



## heathpack

Checking out of Fairmont Orchid today (1/22/21012) but need to stop by Kingsland before we go.  Have an orphan cooler looking for a home.

H


----------



## mbrandem

We will be at Kauai beach villas from feb 7-20 if anyone has anything to pass along! 
Thanks


----------



## bmann

*Any Items Appreciated*

We will be at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club Feb. 22 through March 3rd. Any and all items needed. Chairs, cooler, umbrella, sand mats No extra kids!!! We are bringing enough of are own!!!! lol........ Will pass along to future Tug visitors. Thanks.


----------



## tw502000

icul8rg8r said:


> I have a 2012 HAWAII Entertainment Book, with almost all coupons still intact (including the Polynesian Cultural Center).  Email me if you're interested - looking for just enough to cover shipping (free if you reside in Western Washington and willing to meet locally to pick it up).



Hi !     We will be spending a week at Marriott Ko Olina during Spring Break 
March 23 to March 30.   I would love to use your Hawaii Entertainment Book if you still have it.     Tim


----------



## jnsywg

*Stuff available on Jan 31 at WKORV*

We are leaving WKORV tomorrow/January 31 at 5:00 pm and will have boogie boards and a few other beach items to leave behind. Let me know if you are interested.

We will also have BBQ sauce and a few other kitchen items if you are interested.


----------



## rapmarks

rapmarks said:


> I have four beach chairs in my home in Estero that I would be glad to loan out to tuggers. Also have an Omaha Steaks cooler


 
sorry, didn't realize I was on hawaii board (and furthermore my husband made me get rid of them to clean out garage, so disregard)


----------



## Lentos99

*Arriving at WKORV on Friday Feb 3rd*

We are in need of some beach gear. Let me know if you have anything to pass along...


----------



## kenie

We will be arriving at WKORV-N tomorrow, Friday, Feb 3.
We would be more than willing to assume temporary guardianship of any homeless beach chairs, gear, etc.  

kenie


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

Lentos99 & kenie - 

We will be arriving 2/10 at WKORV-N. If you have any extra beach stuff we would love to have it and we will pass it on when we leave.

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## Hornet441

Arriving 11 Feb at Imperial Waikiki and at Kona Coast Feb 18. If you have any extra beach stuff we would appreciate it and will pass it on when we leave.
Thanks


----------



## scpoidog

*Ko Olina -Feb 20*

We will be at Ko Olina from Feb 20th to Feb 25th. If anyone has any beach gear i would be happy to take it off your hands and pass it along. Thanks.


----------



## CatLovers

Arriving on the Big Island Feb 22; seeking beach chairs, umbrella, other stuff.  We're at the Kona Coast but we can pick up from anywhere on the west side.


----------



## jpc763

Will be arriving at Ko Olina on 3/31.  If anyone has gear to pass along, I would be thrilled and will return the favor.  Looking for boogie boards & mats mainly, but let me know what you want to unload.

Thanks!  John


----------



## capjak

Arriving at WKORV on 2/25 if anyone has any beach gear to pass on


----------



## chileaquiles

Arriving to Maui Friday 2/24, staying at WKORV.  Looking for any beach gear that anybody wants to pass along.  We have a 9 and a 5 year old, so any boogie boards, beach toys, etc also welcomed.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Hornet441

*Entertainment Book*

We are at Kona Coast right now departing Sat 25 Feb (approx 3PM). We have a gently used Hawaii Entertainment Book we no longer need. This book has coupons good on all islands.
PM me if interested. 
I also have CAA/AAA travel books & map avail.


----------



## jpc763

Hornet441 said:


> We are at Kona Coast right now departing Sat 25 Feb (approx 3PM). We have a gently used Hawaii Entertainment Book we no longer need. This book has coupons good on all islands.
> PM me if interested.
> I also have CAA/AAA travel books & map avail.



I have sent you a PM!


----------



## elleryjean

I have a boogie board leaving Marriott Kauai Beach Club on February 25th..does anyone want it?


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa

Aloha,

Arriving at Waiohai April 22. Anyone leaving that day who might have beach stuff to pass on? I'll do the same (leaving the 29th).

Mahalo nui loa!


----------



## natn27

*SWAP beach things request for April 8-16 HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort*

I will be arriving at the Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort on April 8-16.  I would love to get your beach things and I can leave them behind for the next travelers.  Thanks!


----------



## MarintoMaui

*Arriving Westin Villas Maui 3/30*

We would love to have some beach chairs and mats if anyone is leaving Maui around the time we arrive. We will pass them on to another Tugger when we leave. Thanks!


----------



## gblotter

*Arriving Maui Ocean Club - March 31*

Arriving at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club on March 31.

Grateful for any beach gear you might have.


----------



## jpc763

jpc763 said:


> Will be arriving at Ko Olina on 3/31.  If anyone has gear to pass along, I would be thrilled and will return the favor.  Looking for boogie boards & mats mainly, but let me know what you want to unload.
> 
> Thanks!  John


Trip is in a week (3/31).  Let me know if you have anything!


----------



## nfwjlw

*Big Island 4/21- 5/12/2012 anything usefull*

we will be @ Hilton for our 40th anniversary 
i love a good deal 
thanks 
jerry


----------



## kwilson

I want to thank whoever left the boogie boards at Royal Sea Cliff on Kona. I used one for support while snorkeling at two step and they were a great help!


----------



## glenn1000

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas April 1-8*

Arriving April 1 in case anyone has boogie boards or chairs to pass along. We'll do the same.


----------



## sow

*Swap Beach items Waikoloa 4/6 - 4/11, Honolulu 4/11 - 4/16*

Staying at the HGVC Waikoloa from 4/6 - 4/11 and HGVC Waikiki 4/11 - 4/16 and would like to borrow some standard beach items if you have them available.  I may need to do two swaps and pass-alongs given the inter-island highway robbery fees.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## lorenmd

*wkorv 4/28-5/5*

we will be on maui the whole week and anything you want to leave us would be great and we will have things to leave on saturday 5/5.


----------



## itchyfeet

We'll be at Kingsland (Big Island-Waikoloa) from 5/5 - 5/19.  If you have beach chairs/umbrella to pass along, we'd appreciate it and will do the same when we leave.  TIA


----------



## whatsburning

Where do you leave all this stuff?  Just tell the bellman to hold it?  How would they know who gets it next?


----------



## itchyfeet

When we stayed at the Hilton in Honolulu, we contacted the bellman.  It is my understanding at Kingsland the contact person is the concierge.


----------



## Quimby4

My family will be at WKORV 5/13/12.  Looking for anything, chairs, boogie boards, umbrellas, etc.
Mahalo


----------



## Fletcher921

*At the Whaler May 16-30*

We are heading to Maui tomorrow and would love chairs, noodles or whatever you want to share.

Aloha!


----------



## dyi27308

I am at the WKORV until the AM of May 26th.  I have two beach chairs if anyone is interested.


----------



## JaniceF

Going to Kauai May30 - Jun 6, 2012.  We are thinking of buying a backless booster seat at Walmart or Kmart in Lihue for our 9 year old boy rather than bringing one along.   They only cost $15.   
   I would rather leave it there for someone else to use- not bring it home.  Backless booster seats don't really have safety risks like full car seats- so surely someone could use it.
   Would anyone want it?


----------



## molemay

We are arriving MOC on June 16th.  With 4 kids we could use anything anyone leaves behind.  We would especially like boogie boards and sand toys.  Would be happy to pass them on on the 23rd.  Thanks.


----------



## Quimby4

molemay said:


> We are arriving MOC on June 16th.  With 4 kids we could use anything anyone leaves behind.  We would especially like boogie boards and sand toys.  Would be happy to pass them on on the 23rd.  Thanks.



Hi Molemay,

We arrive at the Maui Marriott on 6/23, with 2 kids...We would love anything you have to pass on...boogie boards, chairs, sand toys, etc. 
Actually my cousin checks in on 6/22, so he could pick up the stuff from you before you check out if you have anything.

Thank you!


----------



## molemay

That sounds like a plan.  We usually stay in the Lahaina tower, but it could be that or the Napili Tower.  You can let me know their room number when they check in and I will give them what we have.

Monika


----------



## lily28

We will be at Hilton Hawaiian Village from 6/9 to 6/16 and at wkorv from 6/16 to 6/23. If you have any chairs and sand toys you are leaving behind, please let us know and we will pass them to the next tigger when we leave. Thank.


----------



## siros

Quimby4 said:


> Hi Molemay,
> 
> We arrive at the Maui Marriott on 6/23, with 2 kids...We would love anything you have to pass on...boogie boards, chairs, sand toys, etc.
> Actually my cousin checks in on 6/22, so he could pick up the stuff from you before you check out if you have anything.
> 
> Thank you!



Checking in on the 24th to MOC.  Two kids as well--6 and 12.  Maybe we will see you at the owner's reception


----------



## Quimby4

siros said:


> Checking in on the 24th to MOC.  Two kids as well--6 and 12.  Maybe we will see you at the owner's reception



Sounds good, ours are both boys, 10 & 12 yrs old, but get along with girls too, especially the 12 year old 
Cousin's son  is 9 yrs old.
Where are you from?  We are from S. Cal.


----------



## GregT

Woo Hoo!!

We'll be at MOC June 23 - June 30, with our 11, 9 and 7 year old.  Let's get together for a cocktail one evening??!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Quimby4

Leaving Maui Marriott on Sat june 30th...have beach chair, umbrella,  2 boogie boards, kickboard....anyone coming here soon? Can pass off or leave with bellman for pick up ( make sure to tip bellman


----------



## sm1203

We will be checking into Kauai Beach Marriott hotel on 7/11 then will be moving to Waiohai on 7/13. Would love any boogie boards or beach chairs. Will pay it forward when we leave  
Susan


----------



## evangeline

We will be at Westin Ka'anapali from August 12-19, and would appreciate any equipment or goodies that a fellow Tugger would care to leave for us.  We will do the same in return!  Please let me know if anyone might have an item for us, and where to check for it.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dr.debs

*Kona Coast Resort II July15-22*

Our first trip to Kona! would gratefully accept beach chairs, umbrellas, towels and toys and leave our stuff for the next happy tugger.  Please let me know if you are at the resort now, or will be there the week of the 23rd and I will leave things for you.


----------



## evangeline

*Westin Ka'anapali August 12*

Greetings...any TUG folks leaving the Westin Ka'anapali prior to August 12 who may like to leave any equipment/goodies behind?  We'd love to use, then pass along.  Many thanks!


----------



## Safti

*Waiohai and Ko'Olina*

Interested in continuing the swap. Will be at Waiohai from Aug. 24-31 and KO'Olina Aug. 31-Sept. 9. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rumpled

We're going to Kona Coast Resort from Aug 21 to 28 and would be interested in anything being passed on.  Me, my wife and a 17 year old daughter.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa

*Marriot Kauai Beach Club - 9/25 to 10/2 - Beach Stuff to Share?*

Anyone leaving Marriott Kauai Beach Club around Sept. 25th with beach gear to share? I'll pass on too!!! Mahalo, Debbie


----------



## GreenThumb

evangeline said:


> Greetings...any TUG folks leaving the Westin Ka'anapali prior to August 12 who may like to leave any equipment/goodies behind?  We'd love to use, then pass along.  Many thanks!



Hi, We are going to be at the Westin Kaanapali tomorrow through next weekend. Does anyone have any beach chairs or other misc. items that we can borrow and then pass along? Or, if you are arriving on Maui on the 26th or so, we could leave any items we buy for you at the Westin desk.

Let me know! Aloha!
Edited to ad...
We picked up a few things and as we unloaded asked about leaving them when we go. Was told the valet / bell desk keeps stuff like that at wkorv. So, while it means going back to walmart or sports authority later in the trip, folks could always just wait till they check in and see what they have in storage. We've both borrowed and bought, and at other places it was held by the concierge or front desk. So it can take some asking around to find the free items, stil seems sooo much better than dooming  landfills, esp in a paradise location!


----------



## LJT

We will be at the Westin Princeville from Sept 8-14.  We would love anything left behind and will be happy to pass on what we have when we leave.


----------



## tugg

*Hanalei Bay Resort Sept 14-21*

We will be at the Hanalei Bay Resort from Sept 14 - 21.  We will be happy to recieve and pass on any beach mats and chairs.


----------



## Safti

*Waiohai this Friday!*

Aug. 24. Any beach chairs? We will pay it forward.


----------



## Safti

*Waiohai? Where are all the used beach things kept?*

Do we look at the beach or are items kept in a certain place?


----------



## Fisch

Will be arriving on Kauai Oct 4th, leaving on the 13th.
If anyone has items to pass along we will keep the train rollin'.

Would use, chairs, beach mats, or boogie boards.


----------



## scrapngen

Safti said:


> Do we look at the beach or are items kept in a certain place?



I'm here on Kauai leaving tomorrow. Don't have anything this trip to pass on, though, or I'd save it for you.  

However, I saw a sale at KMart, I believe, for chairs for $18.99. They had cupholders and looked similar to the $30 costco ones. Maybe you could call and see if the sale is still on? It was in a garden island paper earlier this week, so not sure how long the sale was.  That's about the price to rent one for a day, seems like.

At Waiohai, the free stuff place is downstairs in the parking garage right next to the elevator to Hale 2. There's a shelf. It gets checked a lot on weekends, but go down early, or a little before or after checkout time - or when people leave for flights -  to find things! 

Have a great vacation!


----------



## Safti

Just scored some beach chairs and a water float. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## psuwalt

*Weston Ka'anapali North*

I'll be arriving on Saturday, 9/15.  Is anyone leaving beach chairs behind?


----------



## psuwalt

*Two beach chairs available*

I have two beach chairs to give to someone on  Friday morning, 9/28/12, at the Weston Kannapali Villas North.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas*

We are at the WPORV from Sep 15-30. If you have any extra things you want for us to use or pass along let us know. Likewise we will post what we have left over when we leave.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

psuwalt said:


> I have two beach chairs to give to someone on  Friday morning, 9/28/12, at the Weston Kannapali Villas North.



We have found we can leave them with the valets and put a tag on them saying "Tuggers" if no one needs them right away. fYI


----------



## maja651

OKPACIFIC said:


> We have found we can leave them with the valets and put a tag on them saying "Tuggers" if no one needs them right away. fYI



Great Information!  LOVE TUG!


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club*

I'll be arriving on Saturday, 11/3. Is anyone leaving beach chairs behind? 

Leaving on 11/10, and I can leave them for someone else....


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*Marriott's Waiohai resort - Kauai*

I'll be arriving on Saturday, 11/10. Is anyone leaving beach chairs, a cooler, etc behind?

Leaving on 11/17, and I can leave them for someone else....


----------



## klpca

*Nov. 8, 2012 Marriott Maui Ocean Club*

We're currently at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club. We'll be checking out a day early, on the 8th. We have 2 chairs that we will be leaving behind. They are not the low beach chairs (they sit up higher) but work just fine and are nearly brand new. A guy from Edmonton was checking out yesterday and offered them to us.  We're happily paying it forward. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## fern817

*In Ko Olina 11/17-24*

We (DH, and daughters 12 & 8) will be staying at Ko Olina for Thanksgiving week arriving Sat, 11/17 and departing Sat. 11/24. If anyone has beach chairs or toys we can use we'd love to "borrow" them then pass them along to another Tugger when we leave.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## deemarket

*Ar Kauai 11/10  Looking for beach stuff please*



klpca said:


> We're currently at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club. We'll be checking out a day early, on the 8th. We have 2 chairs that we will be leaving behind. They are not the low beach chairs (they sit up higher) but work just fine and are nearly brand new. A guy from Edmonton was checking out yesterday and offered them to us.  We're happily paying it forward. Let me know if you're interested.



We arrive Sat 11/10 and staying at Marriott K Beach Club.

Did you find someone to use the beach chairs? .. or did you  leave them at your resort with the name Tug on them maybe?

Thanks


----------



## klpca

Beach Star said:


> We arrive Sat 11/10 and staying at Marriott K Beach Club.
> 
> Did you find someone to use the beach chairs? .. or did you  leave them at your resort with the name Tug on them maybe?
> 
> Thanks



FlyerBobCat has the beach chairs and already found someone to use them afterwards. Nice! He was also kind enough to take our pool noodles and we threw in a bottle of wine. Sad to leave Maui yesterday - it was a beautiful week. MOC was fabulous.


----------



## deemarket

Looking for beach chairs, etc for our Kauai stay ... arriving 11/10.  Will be glad to pass on to another tugger as we did in Maui last year.  

Thanks


----------



## dss

Anyone in the Lahaini/Kaanapali Area? We arrive on 11/18 and would welcome any contributions (and would happily pass them along).

Thanks...


----------



## DaveHenry

*Arriving at Ka'anapali Beach Club November 24th*

We're arriving at the Ka'anapali Beach Club on November 24th.  
We would appreciate (and pass on) anything that is left.
Thanks!


----------



## deemarket

*Leaving Kauai Marriott Beach Resort 11/17*

We are leaving Kauai Saturday, 11/17, and secured from our bellman 2 almost brand new beach chairs (sit low) and a styrofoam boogie board (broken in half but 10 yr old has been able to use it).  Let me know if you want me to leave them for you at the Marriott Kauai Beach Resort.


----------



## TAG

*Poipu 11/22*

We're arriving in Poipu on Thanksgiving Day (tomorrow :whoopie.  If anybody is looking to find a temporary home for a cooler or a couple of chairs, we'd be delighted to foster them!


----------



## MikeMcQ1

*Lihue 12-15, and Honolulu 12-22*

Hi gang! 

We'll be arriving in Kauai on the 15th and heading to Oahu on the 22nd. We'll be happy to borrow any items and pass along to someone else at each destination.

mikemcq1 *at* [gmail *dot* com] for communication if you'd like.


----------



## crf450x

*Anyone need an unbrella, Fins and girls Life Vest here at Waiohai?*

We are here at Marriotts Waiohai and had a wonderful week following a week at the Ko Olina.  We are leaving in the morning very early and should have posted this earlier but we have a near New Tommy Bahama beach umbrella, Mens Large fins and a girls life vest that we do not intend to take with us.  If anyone sees this and is here right now, feel free to send me a pm and I can give them to you this evening.  Otherwise we will end up just giving it to some family we see that looks like they could use it.

BTW, the weather has been very windy the past two weeks in Oahu and Kauai.  Between intermittent showers it has been beautiful.

Did attend an owners update on the Vacation club points program on this trip at the Marriotts lagoon and will post on that in the Marriotts section.  Needless to say, there was no wow factor in the presentation and the idea of 5000 points required for one week in Hawaii just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## gone2maui

*Need Beach supplies at the WKORV*

Hi All! I am staying at WKORV from 1/1-1/20. We are looking for beach chairs, umbrellas, etc. Thanks!


----------



## jnsywg

We arrive to WKORV on Maui on January 19 for 10 nights and would happily take anything appropriate for a family of four with five year old and a 2.5 year old. At the end of our stay we will of course pass thing along!

It has been fun in past years to meet others and pass along items!


----------



## DianeG

*On Big Island now - beach chairs?*

Hi!

Looking for a beach chair or two anytime in the next couple of weeks -- will pick-up from where you are. I will probably buy one by the end of January. 

I'll have stuff to leave behind on March 9th/10th - PM me if you are arriving on those dates (I'll be at Paniolo Greens by then). Thanks!


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

We will be at the WKORV 2/10-2/17. If anyone has any beach chairs, mats, toys, or beer we will be happy to take them. We will be willing to leave anything extra we have when we leave on 2/17.


----------



## JJ the Canuck

*Kauai Giveaway*

We're leaving Lawai Beach Resort on Kauai early Friday morning (January 25) and have 2 tommy bahama beach chairs and umbrella plus three plush beach towels to give away.  
Let me know you want them and if the timing doesn't work out perfectly I'll find a way to leave them with security with your name on it!
Janice


----------



## princesskayla

*Looking for beach items in Kauai - March 19*

We are going to be staying at Wyndham Bali Hai in Princeville, March 19 - March 29, 2012. If anyone has beach items they are no longer needing we could be a great family for them! We would be happy to go to another resort to pick things up. We live in Alaska so no need for beach type things on a regular basis. On the same token, we will have beach stuff to pass along on March 29th so let me know if we can leave them for you!


----------



## jnsywg

*Westin Kaanapali - stuff to share*

We are leaving Westin Kaanapali (WKORV) on Tuesday morning but already know we will have extra apples, an unopened bag of frozen peas, margarine and a few other unopened food items that we can share. We also have some Canadian magazines that we have now finished. Also have two beach chairs, boogy board and breach toys. Happy to pass some of this along before Tuesday. Send me a private message.


----------



## LJT

We are arriving at WKORV on Feb 22nd - anyone have anything to pass along?  We will be sure to pass it forward....


----------



## mmmcc

*wkorv arrival feb 23*

Any leftovers or extras you'd like to share as you are leaving, please let me know! Food or things of interest to three generations (grandma, mom, child).  Thank you.


----------



## LJT

*leaving WKORV Mar 2*

If anyone is at WKORV or WKORVN on March 2nd we will be happy to leave what we have left.


----------



## LAR

*Great idea! Arriving Maui March 27 & Kauai Apr 3*

Would be happy to meet or pick up unneeded supplies as well as leave same for next folks coming along...

Leaving Maui Apr 3 and Kauai Apr 10.


----------



## Maui55

*WKORV-N March 16th arrival*

We arrive at WKOR-N tomorrow, March 16th.  If anyone has any unneeded items, it would be much appreciated.  We have 2 children ages 8 & 11.  We will pass it along on our departure.

Thanks!


----------



## SB2013

We will be staying at WKORV-S from 3/23-3/30.  Four kids ages 5-12.  Would appreciate sand toys, ocean toys, etc. and would love to pass along to the next group. 

Thanks.


----------



## cgingrich

*Kings Land April 2013*

Well be arriving April 23 -May1st at Kings Land.  Anything would be greatly appreciated and will pay it fwd.  I think you can leave with the Valet and name it "Tuggers".
Beach Chairs, umbrellas, boagie boards, beach toys for kids 5 & 7 & 11 & 18.

Mahola


----------



## BCN

*Maui Ocean Club 4/13-Pono Kai 4/20-Waiohai 4/27*

Hi, We will be in Maui and Kauai and would love to have any beach chairs and sun umbrellas you may be leaving behind. Please let me know if you have anything and I will coordinate a pickup and pay it forward when we leave. Thanks, Nina


----------



## ching

*HGVC Waikoloa April 18-25*

Will be staying or a week and would love if someone leaves behind any beach chairs, umbrella or beach toys.  Will pick up and pay it forward to the next group.

Thanks


----------



## SmithOp

ching said:


> Will be staying or a week and would love if someone leaves behind any beach chairs, umbrella or beach toys.  Will pick up and pay it forward to the next group.
> 
> Thanks



Check with the cleaning staff, we got a boogie board and beach chair from ours at Bay Club, and left them with a family from Boston.   We leave a tip and a note with any special requests on the mid week cleaning day, they left a fully stocked cart on the landing with a note for everyone to help themselves but don't mess up the cart.  My wife liked the soap and products, she puts them out when we have guests at home.  All the building and ground staff are very friendly and helpful there, you can ask them for just about anything, we have moved rooms when extending our week with extra nights and they took care of moving our bags and food while we left for the day.

The concierge is more interested in signing you up for an update and holo holo card (you can get similar discounts from the coupon books).  If you play golf there you have to use them for the owners discount rate.


----------



## DanaTom

*Maui MMO MM1 April 20-28*

We will be at MMO April 20-28.....   appreciate any beach chairs, kites, boogie boards, portable beverage or ice coolers that you may be leaving behind.   We will pay it forward.   

Thanks!   
Tom


----------



## ching

*Thanks for the tip!*



SmithOp said:


> Check with the cleaning staff, we got a boogie board and beach chair from ours at Bay Club, and left them with a family from Boston.   We leave a tip and a note with any special requests on the mid week cleaning day, they left a fully stocked cart on the landing with a note for everyone to help themselves but don't mess up the cart.  My wife liked the soap and products, she puts them out when we have guests at home.  All the building and ground staff are very friendly and helpful there, you can ask them for just about anything, we have moved rooms when extending our week with extra nights and they took care of moving our bags and food while we left for the day.
> 
> The concierge is more interested in signing you up for an update and holo holo card (you can get similar discounts from the coupon books).  If you play golf there you have to use them for the owners discount rate.



Thanks for the information!  Will be arriving shortly as hoping for great weather and accommodations.  First time to HGVC @ Waikoloa!!


----------



## davidvel

Just curious: the prior 3 pages are all REQUESTS for stuff. Are people responding via PM, or is no one leaving anything?


----------



## DanaTom

davidvel said:


> Just curious: the prior 3 pages are all REQUESTS for stuff. Are people responding via PM, or is no one leaving anything?




That's a good question.   I was wondering the same thing.   I haven't gotten any PMs, but then when one is on a relaxful trip, maybe posting on TUG for things they are leaving behind aren't tops on the priority list.


----------



## crf450x

My last trip to WKORV we rented from Maui Baby Rental and got two (2) Beach Chairs, one (1) Beach Umbrella, two (2) Boogie Boards and beach toys all for $75 for the week.  They delivered and picked up directly at the lobby.  Excellent service and I would highly recommend them.

http://www.babyrentalsmaui.com/maui-baby-equipment-rentals.php?cat=Rentals&subcat=Beach Rentals

There is another company doing the same thing that we may try the next time although we were very pleased with Maui Baby Rental.  easytravelhi's prices seem to be slightly lower because they have a package deal for two chairs and an umbrella.

http://www.easytravelhi.com/Pages/default.aspx

In the past we purchased the chairs, umbrella and boogie boards from costco and ended up giving them away to any family we saw as we were leaving because the cost wouldn't have been worth it to check them in on our flight home.  That was certainly more costly than renting.  Several times we got lucky by getting leftover beach equipment from the bellman with a nice tip after he dropped off our luggage and groceries. 

I don't know how often this swap has occurred and it is a nice option to have and now that I am a member on tug I will be sure to let anyone know if I have anything to leave behind, but I think I will be renting our beach equipment for the foreseeable future through either one of the vendors I have listed above.  I have no affiliation with either business.

Still haven't found a good place to rent everything from on the Big Island and Kauai.  The usual suspects like Snorkel Bobs and Boss Frogs usually rent the chairs and boogie boards but don't usually have umbrellas for rent.


----------



## DanaTom

*Tugger comes through again!!!*

Just scored a couple beach chairs that a tugger is leaving for us upon their departure.    Thank you Nina!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

*On Kaui -Princeville, April 26*

If anyone is in the area or somewhere we could stay en route from the airport, we would love to have 2 chairs to use. We will be at Princeville Westin for a week, starting April 26.
Liz


----------



## davidvel

DanaTom said:


> That's a good question.   I was wondering the same thing.   I haven't gotten any PMs, but then when one is on a relaxful trip, maybe posting on TUG for things they are leaving behind aren't tops on the priority list.



Yeah, but then how does this thread work? I assume everyone asking for stuff,  if they get anything,  should "pay it forward." If they are not getting anything, then this thread is not helpful. 

It would seem that the only helpful posts would be offers of items, otherwise its just a long thread of requests.


----------



## DanaTom

*Marriott Maui 4/28 2 beach chairs...*



davidvel said:


> Yeah, but then how does this thread work? I assume everyone asking for stuff,  if they get anything,  should "pay it forward." If they are not getting anything, then this thread is not helpful.
> 
> It would seem that the only helpful posts would be offers of items, otherwise its just a long thread of requests.





I agree... so, here I'm posting that I will have two beach chairs available 4/28 which will be a pay it forward from chairs being left for me by another Tugger.  
If you would like them, send me a PM.   I'll probably have some other items we leave behind and I'll try to post when I know what they will be.  

Thanks.


----------



## AbelowDS

Great idea!

4 of us will be on the islands late this year  

*
Oahu Dec1 - Dec 8
Kauai Dec 8 - Dec 14
Maui Dec 14 - Dec 21
*
Thanks!!!


----------



## Lillilace

We also will be in 

Oahu June 8-15
Big Island June 15-22
Maui June 22-29

Thank you in advance.  Debra


----------



## davidvel

*Leaving Ko Olina this weekend 5/4/13*

Leaving Ko Olina this weekend with stuff to pass on. PM if arriving.


----------



## Quimby4

We will be at Maui Marriott June 21 - 28, 2013.
Looking for chairs, umbrella, surfboard, boogie boards, etc.
Will pass along anything we have when we leave.

Thanks
Quimby


----------



## chileaquiles

*Will take Chairs, toys, Boggie board Maui 5/26 - 6/9*

Would love to recieve Chairs, umbrella, toys or boggie boards for use 5/26-6/9.

We will be at the Marriott the first week and then Westin the second.


----------



## TrojanRickus

We are arriving to Westin Princeville around 4 pm (5/25) if you have anything (chairs, floaters, etc).

Let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## wilma

TrojanRickus said:


> We are arriving to Westin Princeville around 4 pm (5/25) if you have anything (chairs, floaters, etc).
> 
> Let me know.  Thank you.



we will arrive at westin princeville on June 5 so please let me know if you have anything leftover, thanks.


----------



## jsat

*At Kings' Land 6/8-6/22*

Would appreciate any vacation stuff leftovers and will pay it forward to the next tugger.


----------



## isisdave

*Kauai June 22 - July 6*

We will be at Waipouli June 22-29 and would love to have anything you may wish to leave, especially a foam cooler and beach chairs.

And we'll be at Marriott Waiohai June 29-July 6, and would love to leave stuff for TUGgers.  Waiohai has an informal exchange too, but TUG family would have priority.


----------



## svntug

*Arriving 6/22/13 (11pm) at westin kaanapali villas*

We'll be arriving late on the 22nd.  We have a 10 year old son - he'd be thrilled if anyone wants to leave a boogie board for him to play with? Anything else appropriate for an active 10 year old would be appreciated too!

We'll pass everything on when we leave.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Quimby4

Quimby4 said:


> We will be at Maui Marriott June 21 - 28, 2013.
> Looking for chairs, umbrella, surfboard, boogie boards, etc.
> Will pass along anything we have when we leave.
> 
> Thanks
> Quimby



Anyone leaving the Kaanapali area this week?
We are checking into the Maui Marriott, but have a car and will drive for items..
Umbrella? Surfboard?


----------



## letsgosteelers

Sorry I didn't check or know about this thread beforehand but when we left the Waikoloa Village on Mon niight we did leave 3 boogie boards & noodles, half a case of water, soda's, cereal, bread, snacks and other misc items to various families.


----------



## brigechols

*Oahu 7/1-7/12*

Would love to receive  chairs, umbrella, toys or boogie boards, bottled water, etc.   We will be at HHV 7/1-7/6 and Ko'Olina 7/6-7/12. Please pm.


----------



## mjkaplan

We will be at Maui Ocean Club 7/13 - 7/20.  If anyone is leaving when we arrive or arriving when we leave, let us know.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*At WKORN 7/1/03-07/15/03*

Should love any leftovers and will be glad to pass along ours on the 15th. Please pm me


----------



## lorilulu

We are on Maui now at the Kuleana Club from July 12th till about 11a.m on the 26th.
Any chairs, umbrella etc., would be appreciated! PM me. If no one has anything to offer we will be buying at least 2 chairs and an umbrella from Costco and will leave them for any tuggers. Plus anything else we have left over too!


----------



## sandesurf

*Maui Marriott Aug.2-9th*

Would love to receive and share! 
I'll check back often.
Aloha and Mahalo!


----------



## sml2181

*Leaving WKORN on August 15th*

We will be leaving in the evening and have 2 boogie boards, 2 chairs and an umbrella. Any interest? Let me know! I am pretty sure they will be able to store things until you arrive if Thursday is not the best day for you.


----------



## undrpar64

Will be arriving on August 17, wkorvn if that will work.  Leave them for undrpar 64 and We will pay it forward on August 26.  We really appreciate the  pay it forward attitude.


----------



## TravelAmore

Hi There - we'll arrive at Ko Olina on Aug 18 and KingsLand on Aug. 25. Would appreciate any leftovers from Tuggers, and would pass non-perishables onto others!


----------



## sml2181

undrpar64 said:


> Will be arriving on August 17, wkorvn if that will work.  Leave them for undrpar 64 and We will pay it forward on August 26.  We really appreciate the  pay it forward attitude.



If you pm me your details I will ask the front desk to store it for you...


----------



## beachlynn

*Arriving WKORVN 8/16*

My friend is using our week and arrives on 8/16. She will have some grand kids with her. If anybody has any chairs, boogie boards, umbrellas and especially sand toys or kiddie stuff it would be much appreciated. She will pay it forward for sure. PM me please.


----------



## maja651

Hi- we will arrive on October 27 at the WKORV in Maui on October 27.  If anyone has anything they want to share, please pm me!


----------



## vbk

*Kauai: island leftovers/pass-ons*



We're arriving on Kauai (heading up to Alii Kai, Princeville) on Aug 31st for one week and then heading down to the Poipu area on Sept the 7th, for another week. Please PM if you have any beach items or non-perishables you would like to pass on or receive for those dates. Thanks! 
Val


----------



## Glenna

*Arriving at Westin Princeville on September 21*

Please LMK if you will be leaving the north shore around that time and can pass stuff on. Also, we'll be departing on October 4 and will likely have lots of stuff to pay forward.


----------



## willowglener

*Wkorvn 9/1-9/8*

Will be arriving Westin Kaanapali on 9/1 and departing 9/8. Looking for a couple beach chairs and an umbrella. Will leave for the next group of folks. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## vbk

*Leaving 9/14 from Lihue*

Last call for beach chairs, umbrella and some sunscreen. Please don't PM me at this late time, just text my mobile at 347.436.6869. Thanks!

Valerie


----------



## Fisch

Glenna said:


> Please LMK if you will be leaving the north shore around that time and can pass stuff on. Also, we'll be departing on October 4 and will likely have lots of stuff to pay forward.



We are arriving on Oct 3rd for a few days at Alii Kai. If you have things you'd be able to pass along, we will put them to good use.
We will be on Kauai until 10/13 and could pass them forward.

Al


----------



## geekgirl512

*Arriving 11 Oct Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort*

If anyone is looking for a new home for beach items around this time, we will put them to good use during our two week stay then pass them on.  Thanks!


----------



## Glenna

Fisch said:


> We are arriving on Oct 3rd for a few days at Alii Kai. If you have things you'd be able to pass along, we will put them to good use.
> We will be on Kauai until 10/13 and could pass them forward.
> 
> Al


 
I'll pm you my cell #. Please call when you arrive in Princeville to arrange to meet.


----------



## Fisch

geekgirl512 said:


> If anyone is looking for a new home for beach items around this time, we will put them to good use during our two week stay then pass them on.  Thanks!



Our last day at the Point at Poipu will be your arrival day.  Not sure yet what we'll have to pass along, but whatever we have you are welcome to.
Al


----------



## sjsharkie

*2 Beach Chairs availabile 9/20 or 9/21 at MOC*

Leaving Maui Ocean Club (MOC) morning 9/21 -- I have 2 beach chairs available for anyone that's interested.  

PM me if interested.  Can pickup this evening or tomorrow morning before I leave.  You can also pick them up in the afternoon in Wailea if you are closer to that area.

-ryan


----------



## carl2591

*arriving on big island Kona sept 25th*

will be arriving in Kona on big island and need snorkel gear, chairs etc.  stay at Kona Reef Resort off ailli drive. 

Arrive in kona on wed sept 25, check in KRR on sat 28th staying in airbnb.com condo for the first couple days. 

any stuff, or food stuff welcome and will pay it forward.

thanks 
carl and karen newton 

ps i have been looking at other post and can say i have no idea where like MOC, WKORN is or what that mean.. so maybe we 
start using real names, and places to us that do not know hawaii area and the many resort spread over the islands.. 
just sayin


----------



## geekgirl512

Fisch said:


> Our last day at the Point at Poipu will be your arrival day.  Not sure yet what we'll have to pass along, but whatever we have you are welcome to.
> Al



Point at Poipu is Kauai, isn't it?  We are going to the Big Island, Oct 11 - 25, staying at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.  Sorry if I wasn't clear about that, but thank you for the offer!


----------



## Fisch

geekgirl512 said:


> Point at Poipu is Kauai, isn't it?  We are going to the Big Island, Oct 11 - 25, staying at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.  Sorry if I wasn't clear about that, but thank you for the offer!



Guess I had trouble seeing the big bold header listing where you will be staying


----------



## maja651

*Arriving at WKOR 10/27*

We will be Arrivimg  at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort villas on 10/27/13.  If anyone has any beach chairs or umbrellas we would be happy to take them!  

We'll be at the resort until 11/9/13.

Mahalo!

Michelle


----------



## uwimg

*Late request Arriving WKORV 10/20 - 10/26*

So finally my last minute rental to Maui came through, and we are excited. this is a long shot but if anybody has beach chairs or a beach tent you'd like to get rid of please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## itchyfeet

*Westin Princeville*

We'll be at the Westin from 10/20-11/3.  If anybody could leave a couple of beach chairs, we'd be happy to use them and pay them forward.  Thank you.


----------



## Politico

*WKORV beach gear*

Leaving 2 new beach chairs and umbrella at WKORV (south) storage area in lobby, appropriately under the name Tug, for a Tugger to pick up and use. I only ask that you do the same after your use.  

We are back in Maui for 2 weeks next year, maybe it will still be there


----------



## Rsauer3473

*Aulani January 19*

We will be arriving at Aulani on Jan 19. If anyone is there immediately prior to our arrival and has chairs, umbrellas, etc. let me know. I will leave them there on the 30th.
Thanks much in advance.


----------



## heathpack

*WKORV- Chairs avail for pick up tomorrow evening 11/5 thru 11/16*

Hi y'all, we met some folks at the hot tub.  They leave Wed and offered us their chairs from tomorrow evening on.  We bought chairs, but would be happy to take possession of them & pass them on to a TUGger.  We leave 11/16, will hold them for any pick up day between now & then.

H


----------



## tofuyan

*Will be arriving WKORV (Maui) 11/29-12/6*

Would love to use any beach gears if anyone will be leaving them behind.  Also, does anyone have the "Road to Hana" CD?

Thanks!

M


----------



## Jwerking

*Marriott Koolina -  Arriving Dec 15*

If anyone as any beach chairs and umbrella to pass along - it would be much appreciated.  We are actually in Oahu on Dec 10 - so could pick up earlier if needed at any resort in the Oahu area.  Thanks. 

Joyce


----------



## dlca1

I know this is a long shot. 

We'll be at WKROV/N from 11/10-11/24.
Renting baby equipment for 2 weeks and two babies quickly adds up. It seems like it isn't much more just to purchase some of this stuff. 

Let me know if anybody happens to be there before us and would be interested in splitting purchase of some inexpensive baby stuff/toys/booster chair/stroller/etc.

If I end up buying some inexpensive equipment, would also be happy to pay it forward.


----------



## hvanv0405

Arriving on Maui Jan 28th for 5 nights at the Sheraton, interested in any chairs, boogie board, umbrella.

We'll be on the island through Feb 5th, just first 5nts at Sheraton then 3 elsewhere but haven't booked those yet


----------



## OKPACIFIC

heathpack said:


> Hi y'all, we met some folks at the hot tub.  They leave Wed and offered us their chairs from tomorrow evening on.  We bought chairs, but would be happy to take possession of them & pass them on to a TUGger.  We leave 11/16, will hold them for any pick up day between now & then.
> 
> H



If you them with the valets  at WKORN with "Gerding"  (they know us) we will pick up on the 30th of Nov. That is, unless, another tugger needs them. TIA


----------



## Scotten

*Arriving 11/16*

Heathpack, we are arriving 11/16 and would love to use the beach chairs and umbrella if they are still available.  We are leaving 11/24 and can give to valet for OKPACIFIC for the 30th.

If it works out, we are staying at WKORV under the name Tendering.  Thanks so much!!

Scott


----------



## dlca1

Leaving wkorvn on 11/24

Have a pair of beach chair and umbrella that heathpack kindly passed
to us

Let me know if anybody can use them


----------



## OKPACIFIC

Scotten said:


> Heathpack, we are arriving 11/16 and would love to use the beach chairs and umbrella if they are still available.  We are leaving 11/24 and can give to valet for OKPACIFIC for the 30th.
> 
> If it works out, we are staying at WKORV under the name Tendering.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Scott



Sounds good to me, OKPACIFIC, "Gerding". I'll check with valet on 30th when I arrive on island. I'll pass along to next tugger, leave island on the 21st.


----------



## heathpack

OKPACIFIC said:


> Sounds good to me, OKPACIFIC, "Gerding". I'll check with valet on 30th when I arrive on island. I'll pass along to next tugger, leave island on the 21st.



Sorry I wasn't following this thread and I let the stuff go that had belonged to the folks in the hot tub.

But I did pass one set of chairs/umbrella to Dave a few days ago (those were from Politico) and will be passing our set to PamMo this Sat. I think she's in Maui two weeks- so her timing might be perfect for you.  I suggest you PM her to see if she's promised them to anyone else.

H


----------



## heathpack

Scotten said:


> Heathpack, we are arriving 11/16 and would love to use the beach chairs and umbrella if they are still available.  We are leaving 11/24 and can give to valet for OKPACIFIC for the 30th.
> 
> If it works out, we are staying at WKORV under the name Tendering.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Scott



Sorry Scotten, I have already promised our stuff to another TUGger!

Who knew so many of us were traveling in Nov?

H


----------



## Scotten

No problem heathpack.  Thanks anyway!!  Maybe we will have a tuggers happy hour!


----------



## dlca1

heathpack said:


> Sorry I wasn't following this thread and I let the stuff go that had belonged to the folks in the hot tub.
> 
> But I did pass one set of chairs/umbrella to Dave a few days ago (those were from Politico) and will be passing our set to PamMo this Sat. I think she's in Maui two weeks- so her timing might be perfect for you.  I suggest you PM her to see if she's promised them to anyone else.
> 
> H



Please PM me if you are interested in the chairs heathpack shared with me.
We will be leaving wkorvn on 11/24


----------



## Sunnydude

We will be at WKORV 2/1-2/8.  Last time we were able to leave our stuff for a fellow Tugger...traveling with kids so anything left is appreciated and will be passed on.


----------



## CLEC

*at WKROV/N Dec 8-16*

Hi everyone,

We will be at WKROV/N Dec 8-16 if anyone has anything to leave behind. We have a toddler with us so any toys/beach stuff woudl be wonderful. Will pass along anything as well! 

Can't wait to go the coutdown has begun!


----------



## dlca1

dlca1 said:


> Please PM me if you are interested in the chairs heathpack shared with me.
> We will be leaving wkorvn on 11/24



The beach equipment and pool toys are being passed off to ryanthekiwi

Thanks again heathpack and politico

By the way, I asked the wkorv bellman how long they would be willing to hold beach gear for a couple of weeks and he said only a few days. Not sure if it depends on the bellman, but thought I would share the info


----------



## PamMo

Anyone else need beach equipment? We're leaving this weekend, and have chairs and an umbrella that Heathpack gave us. We're at WKORVN.


----------



## tofuyan

PamMo said:


> Anyone else need beach equipment? We're leaving this weekend, and have chairs and an umbrella that Heathpack gave us. We're at WKORVN.


 We will be coming in to Westin Kaanapali on 11/29.  Would it be possible for you to pass on the beach gear to us?  We will continue to pass it on to the next TUG member.  Please PM me if it is possible.  Thanks!


----------



## lorenmd

and that would be perfect, i show up on dec 10.  we leave the 22 and i'm sure we'll have lots to leave behind.  i have a group of 16.


----------



## wilma

We check into WKORV on Dec 8, please let me know if anyone has something to pass along, thanks!


----------



## ryanthekiwi

*Chairs and Umbrella*

I've got 2 folding chairs and an umbrella that has been passed along TUG users at least a few times already.  I will be leaving tomorrow, and will leave this at the front desk for pick up under the name TUG at WKORV.  If someone sees this before 10AM HST Saturday email me and I will put it directly under your name.


----------



## ryanthekiwi

ryanthekiwi said:


> I've got 2 folding chairs and an umbrella that has been passed along TUG users at least a few times already.  I will be leaving tomorrow, and will leave this at the front desk for pick up under the name TUG at WKORV.  If someone sees this before 10AM HST Saturday email me and I will put it directly under your name.



Also, when someone claims this stuff please post here so nobody wastes their time.


----------



## wilma

I will look for it tomorrow when  we check in, thanks!!!


----------



## Bill4728

wilma said:


> We check into WKORV on Dec 8, please let me know if anyone has something to pass along, thanks!





wilma said:


> I will look for it tomorrow when  we check in, thanks!!!



We'll be there next week (Dec15th) 

Could you please let me know if you'll be leaving anything behind?


----------



## wilma

Bill4728 said:


> We'll be there next week (Dec15th)
> 
> Could you please let me know if you'll be leaving anything behind?



will do, we check out on the 15th and i'll keep you posted.


----------



## tofuyan

It seems like we have a beach stash that will be accumulating.  This is such a great idea and thank you all for lending me the 2 beach chairs and umbrella. We made great use of it.  We had also included a boogie board in the stash and had passed it on to Wilma.  FYI:  there is a Salvation Army in Lahaina where they have beach stuff as well.  Costco also has snorkel sets with flippers for sale.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorenmd

i am here now with a large group.  we leave the 22 and will probably have lots of food and a cooler to leave behind, but if you are here now, i rented a stand up paddle board for the two weeks and you are welcome to find me and give it a try.  i have cabana #5 and we are just hanging out at the pool most days.  this is a great lazy vacation and we are loving it.


----------



## Bill4728

We have 2 beach chairs and a boggy board and umbrella for anyone after we check out Dec 22 at WKORV


----------



## calbear93

*WKORV Dec 21 arrival*

Arriving WKORV on Sat Dec 21 and would love to pick up chairs, umbrella, sand toys, boogie boards and anything else!  Happy to pass on when we depart!


----------



## lorenmd

we are leaving tomorrow and have some food and some liquor that we would love to pass along


----------



## calbear93

*Chairs & Umbrella*

Departing Dec 28th from WKORV and have 2 beach chairs and umbrella to pass on!


----------



## scrapngen

Kauai ----   The K-Mart in Lihue is advertising folding chairs (with drink holders) for $5.99 through Saturday... Just thought I'd let people know


----------



## calbear93

*Wkorv*

We've made great use of the beach chairs and umbrella from Bill! We are departing tomorrow, Dec 28th and will tag them with TUG for anyone arriving soon! If you'll be arriving shortly, PM me and I will tag them with your name.


----------



## hvanv0405

My dh and I arrive Jan 28th staying at the Sheraton and have another couple friends checking into the WKORV same day.

If anyone has any chairs, boogie board, or such at end of January please let me know.  TIA


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

We will be on Maui February 4th-17th. We will be splitting time between a condo and WKORV. If anyone has any beach stuff we would love to have it and we will pass it on before we leave.

Jesse


----------



## scrapngen

Anyone at the Waiohai on Kauai??  We have some boogie boards...  At dinner now but will check this after....lv tomorrow.


----------



## hvanv0405

Jesse N Kristina said:


> We will be on Maui February 4th-17th. We will be splitting time between a condo and WKORV. If anyone has any beach stuff we would love to have it and we will pass it on before we leave.
> 
> Jesse



My hubby and I will be at the Sheraton until Feb 5th and have another couple friends at the WKORV thru the 2nd.  I'll keep you posted if we come across anything we can pass along while were there.


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

hvanv0405 said:


> My hubby and I will be at the Sheraton until Feb 5th and have another couple friends at the WKORV thru the 2nd.  I'll keep you posted if we come across anything we can pass along while were there.



Thank you! We can meet the afternoon of the 4th or morning of the 5th if you have anything. We always pass stuff along to other visitors before we leave.


----------



## jnsywg

We arrive, with our two young boys, to the the WKORV on January 20 for 10 nights. Happy to take any beach toys, chairs, umbrellas, etc. Will pass along when we leave!


----------



## n777lt

*Maui beach equipment 2/8-2/23?*

We're coming to Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 2/8 - 2/23 with older friends who don't rough it the way we do, so tatami mats, beach umbrella and/or beach chairs for them would be much appreciated ... and we'll be sure to pass the equipment on, ideally via TUG.
PM me if we can work something out.


----------



## n777lt

*Can bring tween-sized snorkel mask to Maui 2/9-2/23*

Thinking about packing for Maui and my preceding post, I realize that I have a couple of masks my kids outgrew long ago.  They were medium-sized boys 8 -11 years old when they wore them, IIRC.  The masks are reasonably clean though I haven't done anything to disinfect them.  If anyone wants to pick them up at Maui Ocean Club between 2/9 and 2/23, PM me. Also may have a pair or two of kid-sized fins and I'll check the size and add that to this post tomorrow.


----------



## Chrispee

We are staying in Waikoloa on the Big Island until Jan 19 and we will have two beach chairs and an umbrella to give to anybody who wants them.  Send me a MSG if you would like them.

Also, we're headed to Ko'Olina on Jan 19th, so if anybody has boogie boards or chairs we would gladly make good use of them and pass them along afterwards!


----------



## eakhat

If anyone has extra items to share, we'll be at WKORVN from January 17-24.  We will have 2 year old and  4 year old grandchildren and their parents with us.


----------



## tap9

*Will be on Kauai at WPORV Jan25-Feb 1*

Arriving WKORV on Sat Jan 25th and would love to pick up chairs, umbrella, sand toys, boogie boards and anything else! Happy to pass on when we depart!


----------



## TAG

*Arriving KNK 1/25*

We would be grateful recipients if anybody is leaving Molokai while we're there.  We'd gladly pass any goodies (well, maybe not the liquor  )along as we leave on 2/7!  Mahalo!


----------



## Jason27

We will be at the MMOC from March 1-March 15 we will leave whatever we have behind. Most likely some umbrellas, a cheap cooler, etc. We have a large group of 8 and 1 pre-schooler.


----------



## Sunnydude

Will be checking into WKORV on 2/1 - 2/8 and would gladly accept any toys.  Will make sure to pass on to a fellow Tugger as it worked great last time!


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

We arrive on Maui the 4th and are staying in Kahana for 5 days before moving over to the WKORV on the 9th. We leave the Westin on the 16th. If anyone has stuff to pass on we are looking for beach stuff, chairs, etc. We will pass everything on to other families.

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## hvanv0405

We fly out tomorrow and have lots of canned juices and soda (no beach stuff) if anyone interested.

Staying at the *Sheraton MAUI* right now and would prefer to give it away this afternoon or evening since we'll be heading to airport about 9am tomorrow.

Please send me a msg if interested

Cans of hawaii juices, ice tea, and dt. mt. dew.  possibly some beers and vodka if interested in any liquids.  

Mahalo- Heather


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

We are currently at WKORVN and will be leaving the 16th. We have 3 beach chairs and should have food left over. Please message me if you would like to pick up our items Saturday evening or Sunday morning.

Jesse


----------



## capjak

*Swap*

Sent pm here until next saturday


----------



## pedro47

We donated our leftover can goods to the local food bank. The Marriott Manor Club, has a box station out set their front desk area for donations.


----------



## capjak

*Swap beach chairs*

We are currently at WKORVN and will be leaving the Saturday February 22, We have beach chairs.  Please message me if you would like to pick up our items Friday evening or Saturday morning.  These were from Kristina and. Jesse we have used them everyday thus far.   Thanks

Jack


----------



## wilma

we will be at poipu point resort on kauai starting march 1. would be happy to pick up any chairs, umbrellas, or things people would like to pass along. thanks and of course we can pass along to someone when we leave on march 8.


----------



## Jason27

Heading to Maui today! If anyone has anything at all left over let me know. I will gladly accept and pass along to the next group.

We leave March 16th, so if anyone needs anything after that, let me know and I can leave it for you! We are staying at the MMOC.


----------



## gblotter

We will be departing Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (Ka'anapali) on Sunday, April 6th.

We have beach chairs, umbrella, and boogie board (originally cost $80).

PM if interested.


----------



## amc347

Hi, we will be arriving at HHV in Honolulu April 4th to the 14th if anyone has beach items to pass on. Will be glad to leave them for someone else and whatever we pick up when we are done on the 13th. Thanks!


----------



## dss

We are at WKORV and leaving on Sunday. We have two beach chairs (Tommy Bahama) essentially brand new. We also have a couple of boogie boards and some misc groceries we tried our best but couldn't finish off (unopened bottle of wine, some vodka, rum etc...)


----------



## Born2Travel

dss said:


> We are at WKORV and leaving on Sunday. We have two beach chairs (Tommy Bahama) essentially brand new. We also have a couple of boogie boards and some misc groceries we tried our best but couldn't finish off (unopened bottle of wine, some vodka, rum etc...)



Deleted.  Realized this was last week


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa

*Ko Olina - May 11-18?*

Any Tuggers at Marriott Ko Olina May 11-18 with beach gear?

Mahalo Nui Loa!


----------



## Marcia3641

*Maui Hill - May 7 - 11th?*

Hello Tuggers, will anyone be at the Maui Lea at Maui Hill Resort this coming week with any gear they would like to pass on? I will be there from Wednesday, May 7th through Sunday, May 11th.

Marcia


----------



## mebhealthy

*Ka'anapali Beach Club - June 2 - 10*

We've got a family of 5 and would love to take some beach gear off someone's hands! We'd also be happy to pass it along to another Tugger when we leave.


----------



## mauitraveler

*Maui 5/7 - 5/11*



Marcia3641 said:


> Hello Tuggers, will anyone be at the Maui Lea at Maui Hill Resort this coming week with any gear they would like to pass on? I will be there from Wednesday, May 7th through Sunday, May 11th.
> 
> Marcia



Hi Marcia,
Sorry, we don't have any gear to share with you, but when you return from your trip, please be sure to let us know what you enjoyed the most while you were on Maui.  I remember a few weeks ago, several Tuggers suggested activities that they thought you might like to try.  So let us know how you and your friends enjoyed your trip!  Have fun!  CJ


----------



## Marcia3641

mauitraveler said:


> Hi Marcia,
> Sorry, we don't have any gear to share with you, but when you return from your trip, please be sure to let us know what you enjoyed the most while you were on Maui.  I remember a few weeks ago, several Tuggers suggested activities that they thought you might like to try.  So let us know how you and your friends enjoyed your trip!  Have fun!  CJ



Thank you! Getting ready to head to the airport


----------



## TrojanRickus

*Westin Kaanapali May 25-June 1*

We will be arriving to Maui on May 25.  If anyone has anything leaving behind please let us know.  I will be happy to pass it on after we leave.  Thank you.  My mom's first time so she's really excited about the trip.


----------



## molemay

*Marriott Waiohai June 7-21*

We will be at the Marriott Waiohai for two weeks starting June 7.  Would love to have any beach gear that someone leaves behind.  Also, I will pass anything I have along to the next tugger.

Thanks,

Monika


----------



## mebhealthy

TrojanRickus said:


> We will be arriving to Maui on May 25.  If anyone has anything leaving behind please let us know.  I will be happy to pass it on after we leave.  Thank you.  My mom's first time so she's really excited about the trip.



We'll love to collect your used beach things! We are hoping to arrive on June 1 instead of June 2. Flying in on Delta - not sure if it will be the morning flight or the evening flight. What time do you leave?


----------



## dive-in

*Kauai - Waiohai June 15-28*

Looking for beach stuff...chairs, umbrellas, etc...  

We arrive on Kauai on June 14 around noon but are staying at the Marriott in Lihue.  Can take stuff off your hands if you are leaving on Saturday if you can drop it off there.  Don't pick up the car until Sunday morning. 

TIA,
Darrell


----------



## elleryjean

*Beach items*

We will be at the Ko Olina June 8th, looking for anyone wanting to give away their beach items away.


----------



## dive-in

Just reread my last post.  We will be at Kauai Beach Club on Saturday, June 14 before moving to Waiohai Beach club Sunday, June 15.  We can pick things up in the Poipu/Koloa area on Sunday.  Would even consider driving up to Kapaa. 

Thanks,  
Darrell


----------



## letsgosteelers

*Kauai - Lawai Beach Resort*

We'll be arriving July 4th if anyone has anything to share and we'll do the same.


----------



## TAG

*Arriving LBR 6/29/14*

Hi,  
Arriving Lawai Beach Resort on 6/29. If you have any booze, chairs or coolers to pass on, I would appreciate it!


----------



## donno

*Kona Coast Resort on 7/5 and Ko Olina 7/12*

Our family of 6 could use some pass-ons at the Kona Coast Resort on 7/5 or Ko Olina on 7/12. Thanks.

Don


----------



## hanaleihaze

*Beach chairs to pass along*

We have two Tommy Bahama backpack beach chairs that we bought at Costco last week to pass along.
We're at the Westin Kaanapali villas til 7/13. Let me know if you're interested in having these great chairs.


----------



## vbk

*Beach goodies Kaua'i 8/16*

Looking for any beach items from anyone leaving on the 16th of August. After landing into Lihue, we head north towards Hanalei, so can pick up in that direction. Will pass along whatever we have on August 25, mahalo.

Val & Thomson


----------



## Fisch

*On Kauai 10-09 thru 10-19*

If anyone has any boogie boards, mats or chairs to pass forward, we can take those off your hand.


----------



## melissy123

*In MAUI, 10/18-10/25*

We will be at MOC 10/18-10/25.  If you have any beach stuff (chairs, boogie boards) to pass on, please let me know.


----------



## dlca1

*Kauai Princeville 11/2-11/16*

If anybody happens to have any beach items or pool toys to share, would love to grab them from you. 

Also would be interested in passing of any items we buy/borrow at the end of our trip.

We will be at Westin Princeville

Thanks


----------



## itchyfeet

*Arriving Kahana Falls November 2*

Could use two beach chairs and umbrella.  Thanks.


----------



## amberlyn

*Maui Schooner 10/24-31*

Hello,
If anyone is in Maui who has anything they wish to pass on let me know!  We fly in tomorrow but thought I would check.  Of course, we would pass on to other tuggers if possible!


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

*Maui - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 11/14-11/23*

We will be staying at a condo our first 3 days and then moving over to the KORV on the 17th. If anyone has anything to pass along we will gladly accept and pass along when we leave. 

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## jsat

*Oahu - Aulani 12/6 - 12/13*

I'm so excited for our Aulani trip! If anyone has anything to pass along we will gladly accept and pass along when we leave.

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## ecwinch

*Kauai - Kauai Beach Villas - Dec 5-19*

Anyone leaving Kauai Beach Villas or a nearby resort in the next week or so?  We arrive Friday and are out on the 19th, and would be more than happy to pass it on.

PM me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## calbear93

*WKORV Dec 20-27*

We'll be at WKORV for the week of Christmas -- would love beach chairs if anyone have a few they'd like to pass on.  We're happy to pass on when we leave.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

*Marriott Ko'Olina 1/1/15*

We leave Ko'Olina tonight and will be passing on a women's and a men's set of snorkel gear. Let me know if you would like it.


----------



## DianeG

*Big Island arriving January 10*

We'll be arriving at Kona Coast Resort on January 10th. Finishing at the Paniolo Greens Resort on March 14th.

Can pick up any extra beach things after January 10th. Can arrange to drop off anytime between March 7th and 14th. Just PM me and I'll at least have kitchen stuff to pass along if you're at PG then. Diane


----------



## jnsywg

*WKORV - January 18*

We arrive to the WKORV on January 18 for 10 nights. If you have any thing to pass along we will be happy to have it and pass it along when we depart. Beach toys, chairs, etc. appreciated!


----------



## Beefnot

I am leaving Ko Olina tomorrow morning. Have a medium size cylindrical cooler and a couple boogie board thingies with ankle straps that someone gave to us.


----------



## Kildahl

In Princeville and could use several beach chairs. Mahalo!


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Westin Kaanapali until Feb 14*

If you have any left over items chairs, noodles, food, etc, we would be glad to take them and pass along to the next tugger.


----------



## Kildahl

*Beach Chairs?*

Could still use one or 2. Driving from Princeville to Lihue and back this morning and could pick them up if you are parting with them. Mahalo!


----------



## Jason27

*Maui and Kauai*

My family will be in Maui from on Feb 27 and Kauai on March 8th. If anyone has any coolers, chairs or floaties left that would be great! 

Regardless if anyone leaves us stuff, we will have chairs and other stuff to pass along as their will be 7 adults and 2 children in our group!


----------



## capjak

Will be at WKORV North Feb 21, 2015 to March 06, 2015 if anyone has anything to leave (chairs/Umbrella..etc..) Let me know it would be much appreciated and we will leave/pass them on for other of course.


----------



## DianeG

*Paniolo Greens until March 14*

We are currently at Paniolo Greens (D206) and shall be here until March 14th. Looking for one more beach chair... Can easily pick-up from Keauhou/Kona or Waikoloa areas.

Will have assorted items (cooler, fins, chairs, beach mat, etc.) as well as kitchen stuff and toddler gear available for pick-up, from a few days before and up to March 14th.

Diane


----------



## Jesse N Kristina

We will be at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas from March 25th through April 4th. If you have beach items and chairs we would love to adopt them. We will pass them on when we are done.

Thanks

Jesse


----------



## Alaskaliz

*Arriving WM Kihei*

We will be arriving Memorial Day with family of 4 in Kihei Worldmark.  Have 2 teens and staying for 16 days.  Anyone with snorkel sets or beach gear lmk We will be happy to pass it on to another Tug member.  Thanks


----------



## Quimby4

We will be arriving at the Marriott Ko'Olina on April 3, 2015. We would love any extra items, chairs, umbrellas, boogie boards, etc. We will gladly pass along to the next tugger.
Thx.


----------



## PDXGolfer

Quimby4 said:


> We will be arriving at the Marriott Ko'Olina on April 3, 2015. We would love any extra items, chairs, umbrellas, boogie boards, etc. We will gladly pass along to the next tugger.
> Thx.



We'll be there next week. Let us know if there are any items to pass on, and we'll gladly pass them on to Quimby and other tuggers after we use the items.  :whoopie:


----------



## TAG

*Cliffs Club 3/29-4/5*

We're making a quick trip to Kauai for DW's 60th!  If anybody has stuff to pass on, we will in turn pass it on when we leave.  Mahalo nui loa!
Tom


----------



## chileaquiles

*Umbrella, chairs, boogie boards - Ko Olina*

Will be at Ko Olina starting Sunday 3/29 if anybody has an umbrella, chairs, boogie boards to pass along.  Will pass to next tugger


----------



## rschreff

*Kauai Beach Villas is GREAT*

We have been in Kauai for 2 months plus and have stayed at both Bali in Princeville and Kauai Beach Villas in the Lihue area.  We loved both but Kauai Beach Villas is amazing.  

We were able to get our beach chairs, mats, etc. in their Bin In The Back where folks have left great stuff for others to use.  We did so last time we were there three years ago.

The staff is super super super in helping you with everything from A to Z.  The reservation folks were fantastic, the manager and assistant manager and the guest service folks were all great.  Thanks.

Leaving Kauai is the hardest part but mahalo Kauai Beach Villa folks and until we see you again one great big hug from a tug guy.


----------



## pchung6

PDXGolfer said:


> We'll be there next week. Let us know if there are any items to pass on, and we'll gladly pass them on to Quimby and other tuggers after we use the items.  :whoopie:


We will be at ko olina Sunday april 19. If you have anything to pass on. We will be glad to pass to the next and add few more things after we use them.


----------



## pchung6

So anyone has any beach gear, chairs or umbrella to pass on after April 19 near Oahu Ko Olina?  We will add something and pass to the next.


----------



## tofuyan

*WKORV April 18-May2*

We will be at Westin Kaanapali ORV in Maui from April 18-May 2.  Anyone have any beach items to pass on?  We will pass it along afterwards.  Thanks!!


----------



## tofuyan

*Any tuggers at wkorv?*

We are leaving tomorrow and have some beach gears of any of you are around and would like them.


----------



## Xtracto

Checking into Marriott Ko Olina on Saturday. 4 kiddos in tow let me know if anyone is leaving anything behind.


----------



## TrojanRickus

*Maui May 22- May 29*

We will be in Maui (Westin Kaanapali) and would be grateful for chairs, beach things, or anything available.  We will be sure to pass them onto next tugger.  Thank you!!


----------



## molemay

*Ko Olina June 9-18*

We will be arriving at Ko Olina on June 9th and staying for 10 nights.  If anyone is leaving around that time and has items such as beach chairs, boogie boards, etc. I would love to be able to use them and pass it along when we leave.

Thank You,

Monika


----------



## island22

*Sands of Kahana arriving 6/7/15-6/13/15*

Arriving at Sands of Kahana with 3 kids for week of June 7th. If anyone has any beach chairs, beach toys or anything else we will gladly pay it forward with any other items we have upon departure.
Thanks!


----------



## princesskayla

We were able to plan a last minute trip for next week at Bali Hai in Princeville. If anyone will have any beach equipment available -  we would love to put it to use. We will be leaving any equipment for the next group to use. 
6/4 - 6/9.


----------



## TrojanRickus

*KAN Westin Kaanapali*

We have over 2 dozen eggs, boxes of crackers, salami,full packs of bacon and other stuff.  Let me know if you are interested.  Checking out at 10


----------



## brigechols

*Maui June 7-14*

We will be in Maui (Westin Kaanapali) and would be grateful for chairs, beach things, or anything available. We will be sure to pass them onto next tugger. Thank you!!


----------



## brigechols

*HHV June 14-18*

We will be in Oahu (HHV Lagoon Tower) and would be grateful for chairs, beach things, or anything available. We will be sure to pass them onto next tugger. Thank you!!


----------



## Mary W

*At Lawai Beach- have 4 beach chairs to pass on*

We have four beach chairs and assorted other stuff to pass on to any Tugger who would like them. Thursday, June 4th would work best for us to transfer them.  

Please send a private message if you can use them.

Thanks,
Mary W


----------



## crf450x

Leaving MM1 Marriott maui ocean club tomorrow morning and have a few floaties, such as donut tubes and mattresses. Also have some misc beers and booze.  Need to leave by 8am. If interested please pm me.


----------



## lily28

We will be in Hilton Kingland 6/20-6/27. HHV at Oahu 6/27-7/5 and marriott at Maui 7/5-7/12. If any tuggers have any beach chair or pool toys to leave for us, we will be grateful and will pass them on when we leave


----------



## eazn

*Swap 6/24-6/30 Westin Ka'anapali Resort Villas WKORV*

Hello!
We are arriving staying at WKORV (don't know if north or south yet) between 6/24 - 6/30 and would love beach chairs, boogie boards and anything else you have.  We will be sure to leave it to the next tuggers when we leave.  

This swap worked out great for us last time we stayed at WKORVN.  We got some GREAT stuff last time (all sorts of gourmet food, condiments, drink mixers etc) And right before we left...another tugger came to our villa and picked up what they wanted.  I love sharing 

Thanks!


----------



## mjkaplan

*Ko'Olina*

Anyone leaving Marriott's Ko'Olina on Sunday 6/28, or if you are arriving on 7/5 we may have some extra stuff to hand over.

Let me know,

Mike


----------



## wilma

We will be at Hanalei Bay Resort from July 3-16, if anyone has anything to donate after their visit to Kauai's north shore. We leave on July 16 and will happily transfer beach stuff to anyone arriving then.


----------



## calbear93

*WKORV -- items!*

We are leaving WKORV tomorrow July 4th and have opened bottles (pretty full) of Ketel One and Makers 46 to anyone who can pick up by 10am!


----------



## lmweaverpg

*Free Beer on July 17 at WKORV*

We have a bunch of beer, soda, and maybe some other items that we'd be happy to pass along or leave for a tugger at WKORV on Maui.  Need to hand off by 6pm on Friday, July 17.


----------



## Henry M.

Sent you a PM. My wife and I will be at WKORV tomorrow afternoon. 

Henry


----------



## j59kim

*Marriott Ko Olina 7/25/15-8/1/15*

Anyone leaving the Ko Olina area on the 25th?  My kids and I would love any hand me downs and are leaving on the 1st if anyone is checking in that day.  Thanks!


----------



## BevL

If anybody is leaving the Kaanapali Beach Club on Saturday the 1st and has anything to leave behind, please feel free to PM me.

And if anybody is arriving Friday or Saturday the 7th or 8th, feel free to PM me.  Our son and new daughter in law are there, and may have some things to leave behind.

Thanks

Bev


----------



## stc.personal

First day at Hanalei Bay Resort in Princeville is Th Aug 13, and leaving Fr Aug 21, we would appreciate any beach chairs, umbrellas, coolers, etc.  and we are happy to pass them on to the next travelers.

Thank you,
Steven.


----------



## Pakoenig

*Leaving KORV Friday Aug 14*

Pool noodles for sure and extra food and drink leftovers are expected.


----------



## DavidnRobin

*Arriving WKORV (south) on Sat. Aug 15*

If anyone has goodies to leave - we will take them.

Leaving Aug 22 - and usually have things to leave. Let me know.


----------



## evarga

DavidnRobin said:


> Leaving Aug 22 - and usually have things to leave. Let me know.



We arrive Aug 21 (but going to Andaz Wailea the first day), and check into WKORV on the 22nd, so we'll gladly take anything

And we'll be leaving on the 29th, on the late flight, so plenty of time to meet up. And we'll at least have a boogie board and sand toys, plus some food I'm sure.


----------



## dlca1

Will be at wkorvn sept 4 to sept 11

Would love to pick up any beach gear or kids/pool toys. 
Also happy to share whatever we have left. There is usually some good unused food


----------



## sjsharkie

*At Waiohai 9/4 - 9/11 and WPORV 9/11 - 9/18*

Hi all--

Will be in Kauai 9/4 - 9/18.  First week at the Marriott Waiohai and second week at the Westin Princeville (WPORV).

Would love to pick up any beach chairs, umbrellas, pool toys or anything else that you might be leaving behind.  Of course, we will pass it on after our stay.

Thanks!  Also if any TUGgers are interested in meeting up for a drink, let me know.

Regards,
Ryan


----------



## andy25g

*Leaving WKORV (south) on sat 9/12*

I know this is last minute but I'm leaving 9/12 sat night and if anyone needs water, margarita mix, possibly beer I would need to pass along between 7-8 pm.

I also have salt and pepper shakers, mayo, mustard, ketchup, a variety of soft drinks etc. 

If anyone interested let me know


----------



## DanH

*Marriott Ko Olina - Arrive 10/10 Depart 10/18*

Would be willing to pick up or leave items to interested tuggers.  We arrive Oct 10 (Sat) and depart Oct 18 (Sun) Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club.


----------



## Natshats

DanH, we arrive KoOlina on Oct 17 and would love any items you wish to discard. We leave Ict 24th and are happy to pass things on to the next TUGGer!


----------



## AbelowDS

*Ko Olina 11/27/15 - 12/5/15  &  Westin Princeville 12/5/15 - 12/12/15*

Looking mostly for beach gear. But we would be happy to hold on to anything for the next guests at these properties.  Thanks so much.


----------



## happymum

We will be on Maui Dec 11th-Jan 2nd and Big Island Jan 2- 16th. Would appreciate any "donations" and happy to pass on  leftovers to anyone arriving after that. (In the past that has included wine , beer and a half bottle of Kirkland margaritas! )


----------



## mbofnard

*Marriott Ko Olina 10/17 to 10/24*



DanH said:


> Would be willing to pick up or leave items to interested tuggers.  We arrive Oct 10 (Sat) and depart Oct 18 (Sun) Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club.



DanH, we will be arriving to the Marriott on 10/17. I sent you a private email. Hope you are having a wonderful vacation.

NatShats - are you staying at the Marriott, we'll be there with our three girls 8,6,4 if you have kids and want to meet up. I'll send you a private email too.


----------



## toddvb20

Checking into Westin Kaanapali north on 10/23(late).  Checking out on 10/30.  Be willing to share whatever we have left over.


----------



## gravitar

Will be in Kauai - Princeville November 6 to 12. Looking for beach gear.

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cdn_traveler

*Westin Kaanapapali Ocean Resort Villas October 30th - November 6th*

Aloha,

We arrived at the Westin yesterday .   If you have items to pass on, we'll take them.   We will most likely have some things at the end of our trip too, just PM me.

Mahalo,
Susan


----------



## LisaRex

*HHV (11/28-12/2) and WKORV (12/2-12/11)*

Happy to retrieve and leave beach items and non-perishable food items.


----------



## molokainext

*Princeville in January*

We will be at the Wyndham Bali Hai Jan. 24th - Feb 2 and then Poipu Feb 2-7th.  Any BEACH CHAIRS would be great, would also appreciate condiments, etc.  Will be able to pass on in Poipu.


----------



## amycurl

*Worldmark Valley Isle, 12/25-1/1 and Kona Coast, 1/1-1/8*

We'll be checking in to Valley Isle on Christmas Day, and then moving to the Big Island to the Kona Coast Resort on New Year's Day. Would appreciate anything that anyone might be leaving behind, and would be happy to leave our stuff, too!

Thanks!


----------



## happymum

*Big Island - tomorrow*

We have 2 of the Costco Tommy Bahama chairs as well as a few miscellaneous items  available if anyone is near the Waikoloa area tomorrow or Sunday. 
Its been a good trip, hope yours is too!


----------



## capjak

checking in ti WKORVNorth on Saturday Jan 30. would love some beach things will pass on upon us leaving of course.  PM me if you have any thing to leave.

thanks
Jack and Karen


----------



## taterhed

*SWAP Kauai 31 Jan-14 Feb*

We'll be at the Waiohai  (Poipu, Kauai, HI) from 1/31 to 2/14.  Would love any hand-me-downs and will definitely have some 'here-you-goes' when we leave.
We'll be driving around (figuratively) the island while we're there, so give me a shout!

cheers


----------



## taterhed

taterhed said:


> We'll be at the Waiohai  (Poipu, Kauai, HI) from 1/31 to 2/14.  Would love any hand-me-downs and will definitely have some 'here-you-goes' when we leave.
> We'll be driving around (figuratively) the island while we're there, so give me a shout!
> 
> cheers




Bump!  Anybody checking out this week....we're here for another week. Will take any drop-offs and will have some to give next weekend.  Cheers!
(We're in Poipu, but will be up in Lihue on Friday)


----------



## wilma

We arrive in Kauai on feb 28 until march 13 staying at the Marriott Waiohai and then the Point at Poipu. Would love any chairs, umbrellas, boogie boards that anyone would like to leave with us and then we pass along to someone else. Thanks!!


----------



## Chrispee

We arrive on Kauai March 10th, and will be headed to the Waiohai from March 13-27 if anybody has chairs and/or a boogie board.  Will definitely buy a boogie board if we don't luck out with a hand-me-down, and would be happy to leave stuff on the 27th if anybody wants.


----------



## bizaro86

We are in Maui April 2 to 16th at the Westin.

We'd love any chairs or especially beach toys. We will definitely be buying some beach toys for little ones either way, which we'd be happy to pass on to anyone who'd like them.


----------



## Chrispee

Leaving the Waiohai on March 27th, and will have a boogie board to pass along if anybody wants it.  May have some groceries too but I know that's more of a personal taste thing and wouldn't want to saddle anyone with unwanted goods...


----------



## bizaro86

bizaro86 said:


> We are in Maui April 2 to 16th at the Westin.
> 
> We'd love any chairs or especially beach toys. We will definitely be buying some beach toys for little ones either way, which we'd be happy to pass on to anyone who'd like them.



Leaving Westin Villas tomorrow morning at 9. Have tons of beach toys, an umbrella, a boogie board and a tube float if anyone wants


----------



## jade2g

*Share*

Aloha!  
We (four of us) will be in Waikiki for two weeks starting 5/22/2016.  We will be glad to pass along anything we can when we leave.  We are interested in beach chairs and possibly a beach umbrella, if anyone has those to pass on.
Mahalo!


----------



## molemay

*MMOC June 18*

We are arriving at Marriott Maui Ocean Club on Saturday June 18th.  Would love to have anyone's beach toys/chairs etc. who may be leaving around that time.  Will pass them on when I leave.

Thank You


----------



## vengle

*Arriving in Maui (MOC) on July 29, Kauai Lagoons August 5*

Two weeks in Hawaii.  80 year old mom and 8 year old kid  - 5 of us total.  Looking for anything folks might want to leave especially a chair for my Mom who will want to sit with us on the beach.  Let me know if there is anything available on both islands.  Wasn't sure if you could bring a beach chair on the plane or not....


----------



## Luanne

vengle said:


> Two weeks in Hawaii.  80 year old mom and 8 year old kid  - 5 of us total.  Looking for anything folks might want to leave especially a chair for my Mom who will want to sit with us on the beach.  Let me know if there is anything available on both islands.  Wasn't sure if you could bring a beach chair on the plane or not....



Although you can probably bring a beach chair as a checked in item, it would be easier, and probably cheaper, just to buy one when you get there if there isn't one available where you're staying.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

*We are in Maui August 13 to 24th*, first stop WKORV-N and 2nd stop SoK.  If anyone if planning on being there right before me I would love whatever you would be willing to give up and I will pay it forward when I leave….

So please let me know if you have a trip that start on the 24th and I will drop off goodies to you…thanks


----------



## letsgosteelers

*Anyone @ HGVC Lagoon thru 7/27 or Kingsland 7/27 - 8/1*

We are here!!  Bring it tropical storm Darby, lol

Just checking to see if anyone is leaving anything during these days or if anyone else is here.  

Take care!


----------



## Kapolei

letsgosteelers said:


> We are here!!  Bring it tropical storm Darby, lol
> 
> Just checking to see if anyone is leaving anything during these days or if anyone else is here.
> 
> Take care!



Welcome!!!  Not much wind, but we are getting much needed rain.  Should be sunny in a day or two.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## letsgosteelers

Kapolei said:


> Welcome!!!  Not much wind, but we are getting much needed rain.  Should be sunny in a day or two.  Enjoy your stay.



Storm wasn't too bad but we did get rained on when we were on our way back from Aulani on Sun night.  Lightning and huge downpours.  Some of the roads were flooded and cars were stranded.  Luckily we had the 4-door Jeep and sailed over everything.

At Kingsland now, first stay here. It's beautiful.  Had breakfast at the clubhouse this morning, winds were kickin up, plates and trays flying everywhere. Lil kids losing their huge piles of bacon and pancakes.  It was madness.  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## onenotesamba

Hi, all! 

We're checking into Kingsland (Waikoloa, Big Island) in a week (August 6), though we're arriving a day early to overnight at the volcano on 8/5.  If anyone has hand-me-downs, we can take off your hands gladly pay-it-forward.  Just PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Hi,

Checking in to WKORV-N (Maui) on August 13.  If anyone has any goodies, I'd love to take them off your hands... I will pay it forward and include these plus whatever we have leftover when we leave on August 25...

Thanks...


----------



## Quimby4

August 12, 2016 we are checking in to the Maui Marriott. Looking for anything, like beach chairs, boogie boards, umbrella, etc. Mahalo


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Just wanted to bump this up. Checking in to WKORV-N this Saturday, Aug. 13.  Would love any extras that anyone might have


----------



## Quimby4

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just wanted to bump this up. Checking in to WKORV-N this Saturday, Aug. 13.  Would love any extras that anyone might have



Hi, we are at Maui Marriott with 7 boogie boards that were left for us. We only need 4 so can pass on 3 to u ifcneeded


----------



## PamMo

Quimby4, we're at MOC, too, for the next couple of weeks. If not all of the boogie boards are spoken for, we'd love to have one.


----------



## Quimby4

PamMo said:


> Quimby4, we're at MOC, too, for the next couple of weeks. If not all of the boogie boards are spoken for, we'd love to have one.



Sure, we have 3 extra. Where r u ? We r in Molokai building. Kids r heading to main pool soon


----------



## PamMo

Quimby4, we're in the Molokai Bldg, too. I sent you a PM. Sugarcubesea, we can "hold" them for you. They're just good fun to goof around with.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

PamMo said:


> Quimby4, we're in the Molokai Bldg, too. I sent you a PM. Sugarcubesea, we can "hold" them for you. They're just good fun to goof around with.



Just sent you a PM with my cell thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Quimby4 said:


> Hi, we are at Maui Marriott with 7 boogie boards that were left for us. We only need 4 so can pass on 3 to u ifcneeded



Hi, we were traveling all day yesterday and our flight was delayed.  I would love to get any extras boogie boards. Thank you so much


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi, we were traveling all day yesterday and our flight was delayed.  I would love to get any extras boogie boards. Thank you so much



Big Thank You, Pam Mo and I just chatted and we are going to connect up to get the boogie boards.  I just love TUG


----------



## Quimby4

Sugarcubesea said:


> Big Thank You, Pam Mo and I just chatted and we are going to connect up to get the boogie boards.  I just love TUG



Great! I'll have a couple more for Pam on Wed nite


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Quimby4 said:


> Great! I'll have a couple more for Pam on Wed nite



Quimby4, thanks for giving those original 3 to Pam as she was kind enough to give us those 3 and we are having a blast with them...


----------



## beachlynn

*Westin Kaanapali Resort North 8/26-9/2*

We will be at the Westin Villas from 8/26-9/2 and Maui Banyan from 9/2-9/6. We would love any chairs, umbrellas or beverages that you can't take home.  We will be happy to pay it forward. The last time we were there we were able to meet some cool people at the pool and left our wine with them. It made us happy to pass a little happiness to someone lucky enough to be staying.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Hi, we leave on 8/25... If anyone gets in early on the 25th, I'm happy to pass on the boogie boards I got...thanks




beachlynn said:


> We will be at the Westin Villas from 8/26-9/2 and Maui Banyan from 9/2-9/6. We would love any chairs, umbrellas or beverages that you can't take home.  We will be happy to pay it forward. The last time we were there we were able to meet some cool people at the pool and left our wine with them. It made us happy to pass a little happiness to someone lucky enough to be staying.


----------



## gcoleman

*Arriving at Ko Olina starting 10-September-2016*

Aloha!

  We've split our unit into 2, and are staying at Ko Olina for two weeks this year!  So excited, can't hardly wait!

  We'd be glad to pick up anything you might leave behind, and pass on what we don't use.

Mahalo!

Gary and Marilyn Coleman


----------



## wilma

*Maui--Hyatt Kaanapali and Westin Maui Sept 10-21.*

We will check in to the Hyatt Kaanapali on Sept 10 and would appreciate any chairs, umbrellas, or boogie boards that people may want to pass along. Thanks!


----------



## DianeG

*Beach gear in Kailua-Kona/Waikoloa*

Big Island question: 
Two winters ago, I picked up some beach gear and a cooler from a second-hand seller at the Ali'i Gardens Marketplace in Kailua-Kona (the one out towards Magic Sands Beach). This guy bought and sold beach and water gear. Does anyone know if this seller is still active at the market? 

We'll be checking into our TS at the Paniolo Greens resort in Waikoloa Village on January 12th, and would be very happy picking up extra beach gear for our extended stay. We'd be able to pick up anywhere from the Kailua-Kona/Waikoloa/Mauna Lani areas and will probably still be scrounging gear for incoming visitors for the first week or so. (We can also arrange for a safe drop-off point, if the gear you have is available a little earlier than Jan. 12th.)

I'll have gear to hand out towards the end of March - so please contact me, if either you have gear to pass along in January or if you'll be looking for gear at the end of March.

Many thanks!


----------



## Bill4728

gcoleman said:


> Aloha!
> 
> We've split our unit into 2, and are staying at Ko Olina for two weeks this year!  So excited, can't hardly wait!
> 
> We'd be glad to pick up anything you might leave behind, and pass on what we don't use.
> 
> Mahalo!
> 
> Gary and Marilyn Coleman



We will be at Ko Olina in early November (Nov 8th)  If anyone has anything that they will be leaving behind we'd be happy to use them and leave them for the next TUGGER

Bill & Gail Bunker


----------



## AbelowDS

Hi fellow tuggers. *Will be at:*

*Ko Olina 12/4 - 12/11, and*
*Marriott Maui Ocean Club 12/11 - 12/18*
We'd be glad to pick up anything you might leave behind, and pass on what we don't use.

Thanks!!


----------



## happymum

Hi all. We will be at Marriott Kauai beginning Dec. 11th and would appreciate any "leftovers". Thanks!


----------



## The Haileys

DianeG said:


> *Beach gear in Kailua-Kona/Waikoloa*
> 
> Big Island question:
> Two winters ago, I picked up some beach gear and a cooler from a second-hand seller at the Ali'i Gardens Marketplace in Kailua-Kona (the one out towards Magic Sands Beach). This guy bought and sold beach and water gear. Does anyone know if this seller is still active at the market?
> 
> We'll be checking into our TS at the Paniolo Greens resort in Waikoloa Village on January 12th, and would be very happy picking up extra beach gear for our extended stay. We'd be able to pick up anywhere from the Kailua-Kona/Waikoloa/Mauna Lani areas and will probably still be scrounging gear for incoming visitors for the first week or so. (We can also arrange for a safe drop-off point, if the gear you have is available a little earlier than Jan. 12th.)
> 
> I'll have gear to hand out towards the end of March - so please contact me, if either you have gear to pass along in January or if you'll be looking for gear at the end of March.
> 
> Many thanks!



We'll be checking into the Marriott at Waikoloa Beach on March 21st. Does that fit with your schedule to take your leftovers? 

Thanks!


----------



## alohakevin

We will be on Maui from 1/25 to 2/08. Wkorv Any beach supplies not needed would be happy to use and pass on.

Thanks


----------



## jnsywg

We arriving Monday, Jan 16 to WKORV for 11 nights and would gladly take any beach chairs, toys, etc. thank you!


----------



## Kildahl

We are at WPORV for the next few weeks and would appreciate a cooler, an umbrella and/or beach chairs. Mahalo!


----------



## ldodd

We'll be at Marriott Ocean Club Napili Tower starting Sat 2/11/17. We'd be happy to receive any food or beverages and will pass on what we don't use.

Mahalo!


----------



## ginah777

What a fabulous idea!  We will be at the HGVC Kohala Suites from 8/13-8/20/17.  It will be my dad's 96th birthday.  We will have lots of family and friends around.  I don't know what we will need because we have never been there (ice chest? BBQ spices?).  So, anything you want to pass on to us would be greatly appreciated.  I will pass it on as well if anyone would like it.  Thank you!


----------



## OKPACIFIC

We will be at The Westin Kaanapali North from Jan 21 until Feb 10 2017. If any tug folks at the resort want to drop of any left over groceries or beach chairs/umbrellas we will be glad to take them and pass them on


----------



## Kildahl

We remain at WPORV through 02/11 and would appreciate a cooler, an umbrella and/or beach chairs. Mahalo!


----------



## capjak

We will be at The Westin Kaanapali North starting Saturday Jan 28 until Feb 11 2017. Would love to be able to use and pass on beach chairs/umbrellas etc..
thanks


----------



## jkbrand

Will be staying in Kona, HI Feb 23 through Mar 5.  Any items typically used on vacation are appreciated and will be made available to anyone coming after our stay.  What a great idea!!  We always disliked leaving coolers, chairs, and other sundries in our unit....


----------



## taterhed

We'll be at MOC on Maui from Jan 27 to Feb 4th and then at Waiohai on Kauai from Feb 4-10.

Would love any hand-me-downs on arrival (at either) and would love to pass-on when we leave.

PM me.


----------



## brentw52

Hi ,We will be on the Big Island from Feb.4 to the 18th if any one is leaving anything behind. We will be happy to pass them along. First week at Paniola Greens and then Kona Coast. Pm me please.

Thanks


----------



## cougar1c12

Hello fellow tuggers, my wife, infant daughter, and I just checked into the Kaanapali Beach Hotel in Maui today and we will be here from 1/28/17 - 2/4/17.  If anyone has any beach gear or anything else (e.g. snorkel, fins, cooler, etc.) they would like to pass along we would be very happy to use it and then pass them on to another tugger before we leave.  A year ago we were in Kona and we still had a full case of bottle waters and snorkel fins that we passed on to a young couple on our way to the airport.  This is a great way to make sure good items don't go to waste.


----------



## WILLIFT

cougar1c12 said:


> Hello fellow tuggers, my wife, infant daughter, and I just checked into the Kaanapali Beach Hotel in Maui today and we will be here from 1/28/17 - 2/4/17.  If anyone has any beach gear or anything else (e.g. snorkel, fins, cooler, etc.) they would like to pass along we would be very happy to use it and then pass them on to another tugger before we leave.  A year ago we were in Kona and we still had a full case of bottle waters and snorkel fins that we passed on to a young couple on our way to the airport.  This is a great way to make sure good items don't go to waste.



Aloha, Not on Maui until 2/1/17 and coming up to Kaanapali Beach on 2/4/17. We would be grateful to receive any of your pass along type items. Anything we got would be passed along appropriately.


----------



## redslp

OKPACIFIC said:


> We will be at The Westin Kaanapali North from Jan 21 until Feb 10 2017. If any tug folks at the resort want to drop of any left over groceries or beach chairs/umbrellas we will be glad to take them and pass them on


We arrive to WKORN on the 10th and would love to use and pass on any beach gear or kitchen staples.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

redslp said:


> We arrive to WKORN on the 10th and would love to use and pass on any beach gear or kitchen staples.


Ok got you down! We are leaving on the 21st and will give you pm


----------



## redslp

Thank you OKPACIFIC!


----------



## DianeG

Will have a few things to pass on around March 28th, in the Kona / Waikoloa area.


----------



## mike2200

We will be at The Marriott Ocean Club at Kaanapali Beach  from Feb. 26th until Mar. 5th 2017. If any Tug folks want to share any beach chairs/umbrellas we will be glad to take them and pass them on when we leave... thanks


----------



## CatLovers

Folks just arrived today Feb 18 in the Kona area on the Big Island and having one heck of a time trying to buy inexpensive beach chairs.  All the big stores seem to be sold out, except for the really expensive ones!  We will look around some more but if any TUGgers are leaving soon and would like to pass on their chairs, we would be happy to come pick them up.  Or, if someone has a good idea on how to get inexpensive chairs, would love to hear.


----------



## DianeG

Try the beach gear reseller at the Ali'i Gardens Marketplace.


----------



## CatLovers

Thank you. As we walked into Kmart to pickup something else, they brought out a skid of beach chairs, the kind that fold into a bag you can carry over your shoulder. Priced just under $15 each, they were perfect.  Lucky timing!


----------



## chunkygal

Dvc has some sort of organized locker system. I will see if I can find details. We usually leave beach stuff at the free beach stuff area that Marriotts have. We just left kuala and now the Marriott collects nonperishable food for food pantries, but especially at he I would love to have a way to give "perishables" like ketchup, mustard, .....


----------



## Born2Travel

We will be on Maui 4/8 - 4/21 if anyone has chairs they'd like to pass on.


----------



## The Haileys

Checking in 3/21 at Waikoloa - Big Island, out 3/26
Checking in 3/26 at Princeville - Kauai, out 4/2

Interested in beach chairs or other leftovers. No kids, so no need for toys.


----------



## habryan

Hello fellow tuggers, my family and I will be at Marriott's Ko Olina March 20th. If anyone has any beach gear or anything else (e.g. snorkel, fins, cooler, etc.) they would like to pass along we would be very happy to use it and then pass them on to another tugger before we leave.  Thanks so much!


----------



## neonate

Hello! Heading to Kauai Princeville WPORV 4/8-4/17 and hoping that a fellow TUG member happens to be there to pass on beach chairs, umbrella, boogie board or an other beach like gear that they no longer need. We have been lucky in the past in Maui and the bell man have even helped sometimes in sharing leftover gear. Let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## mcsteve

Hello all.  My wife and I are traveling to the Hilton Kohala Suite in Kona / Waikoloa JUNE 3rd for the week.  If anyone has beach items to share, that we can pass along as well, we would very much appreciate it.  Aloha 

Steve


----------



## VegasBella

We will be at Valley Isle (4327 Honoapiilani Hwy, LAHAINA, MAUI) from July 29 to August 5 and will be grateful for any shared items. And will pass along as well of course


----------



## fancypants

We will be in Maui at Kaanapali Beach Club June 11-21. Looking for any beach chairs, ice chest, boogie board etc.


----------



## mcsteve

mcsteve said:


> Hello all.  My wife and I are traveling to the Hilton Kohala Suite in Kona / Waikoloa JUNE 3rd for the week.  If anyone has beach items to share, that we can pass along as well, we would very much appreciate it.  Aloha
> 
> Steve



My wife and I will likely be purchasing some stuff that will get left behind when we depart on the 10th.  If anyone is arriving in the area if the HILTON Kohala Suites on the 10th, let me know and I will message you what we have a few days before our departure.

Steve


----------



## Quimby4

Will be at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Club Naanea Maui June 23-30. 
Will have a 5 year old and seniors so would appreciate anything like umbrella, chairs, sand toys, boogie board, etc. Thank you.


----------



## j59kim

Quimby4 said:


> Will be at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Club Naanea Maui June 23-30.
> Will have a 5 year old and seniors so would appreciate anything like umbrella, chairs, sand toys, boogie board, etc. Thank you.



We will be at WKOV north on the 29 for a week if you end up with anything to share when you leave. Thanks!


----------



## mendota1

My family will be at the Kauai Beach Club August 12th- 17th and we would love to have any boogie boards, etc that people would like to leave with us
Looking forward to this trip with Grandchildren!


----------



## vbk

Aloha!
We will be on Kauia from the 5th to 16th, heading towards Ali'i Kai in Princeville. Anyone looking to unload their beach chairs, boogie boards, beach umbrella, etc please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## vbk

Anyone in the Kekaha to Lihue areas tomorrow or early Wednesday? We are leaving early Wed. and have a few items (esp kitchen) to pass along.
We also have a chair and umbrella. Just PM me.
Valerie


----------



## bhrungo

Going to be on Maui at The Marriott Maui Ocean Club, checking in August 27th. If anyone has any boogie boards they plan on leaving, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## AbelowDS

Will be at Marriott Surf Club Aruba beginning next Friday, September 1st. If you are heading out around that time, Would appreciate anything you would otherwise have left behind. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## susieeq

Aloha!! So excited- We will be at the Kona Coast resort, (big Island) from Sept 24-Oct 1st and then at Maui Hill on Maui from Oct 1st-Oct 7th. If anyone have anything that they cant use and plan on leaving, Boogie boards, chairs, H2O,  kitchen staples ect, I would be very happy to take them from you and in turn pass them along to the next Tugger. Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## BJRSanDiego

susieeq said:


> Aloha!! So excited- We will be at the Kona Coast resort, (big Island) from Sept 24-Oct 1st and then at Maui Hill on Maui from Oct 1st-Oct 7th. If anyone have anything that they cant use and plan on leaving, Boogie boards, chairs, H2O,  kitchen staples ect, I would be very happy to take them from you and in turn pass them along to the next Tugger. Thank you SO MUCH!


Enjoy your time there.  We've been there twice and really enjoyed it !!!  

Try out Hugo's on the rocks (?). Casual. Okay prices. Great view.

There is a grocery store within walking distance of the Kona Coast, plus a Subway sandwich shop and a drugstore.  There is also an upper scale restaurant on the edge of and above that shopping center.  I forget the name but it is good.  

There is a restaurant at Kona Coast and it is pretty good.


----------



## amycurl

The restaurant on the edge of the shopping center has good Happy Hour specials and a decent view of the sunset. There is also an excellent farmer's market that sets up in the parking lot of the shopping center once a week (in the middle of the week--Wednesday, maybe?) Enjoy!


----------



## Ianneyan

Just checked into HHV in Waikiki - here for 4 nights (until 9/23). We will be in Maui at the Ka'anapali Beach Club from 9/23-9/30.  I wanted to see if anyone is checking out during either of our stays has stuff to pass along -- chairs, mats, boogie boards, floatables, etc. Please and thank you!!!


----------



## EZ-ED

Arriving Maui, Kahana Falls January 7 thru Feb 4. Anything you may want to pass on. Can pass themanything on in late Jan early Feb. 
Thanks
Ed


----------



## cerralee

Arriving in Honolulu Nov. 16 and have strung together time to take me to Dec. 18th.  Looking for beach chairs and an umbrella.  Also kitchen staples, can pass them on afterwards. Thanks,
Lee


----------



## whathowmuch

Arriving in Maui, _Hyatt Kaanapali, from 1/13/18 to 1/20/18.  Have two young kids in tow, 7 and 5 year old.  Anything would be great._


----------



## melissy123

Arriving 12/8 in Maui. Any beach chairs/umbrellas/anything would be great. No kid stuff needed.


----------



## pedro47

We left two (2) new beach chairs at MOW last weeks. The truth is, there was no space on the back seat, floor or trunk in my automobile.


----------



## beachlynn

Our family will be checking in to WKORVN on 2/18. We will have our 2 grandsons(8 & 14) in tow. We would be grateful for any goodies. We would be happy to collect at the South property to Nanea. We will pay it forward.


----------



## EZ-ED

EZ-ED said:


> Arriving Maui, Kahana Falls January 7 thru Feb 4. Anything you may want to pass on. Can pass them on in late Jan early Feb.
> Thanks
> Ed


bump


----------



## aeroflygirl

We will be arriving on Maui 1/21/18, staying through 2/10/18 at Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thunder Up

aeroflygirl said:


> We will be arriving on Maui 1/21/18, staying through 2/10/18 at Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas.  Thanks in advance!


Aloha

We have 2 Costco beach chairs if you have any interest.  We leave Maui on 1/28.  We will be in Hana on 1/27.  Our flight out is about 11:30 am.  Would like to meet in the Kahului area.  Please pm me with your contact information.

ThunderUp


----------



## Bill4728

WKORV-N has a toy recycle box at the pirate ship between WKORV and WKORV-N. It is called Free-Cycle

we found 2 boogie boards and several blow-up toys in the box (over several days)  No beach chairs 

BUT there is a guy in Lahania who sells for $5 used beach chairs. He is on front street between the main town and the safeway complex  $5 is a lot better than the $15/day the resort charges. 

Aloha


----------



## hurnik

We'll be at the Marriott's Maui Ocean Club hopefully 2/2/18-2/9/18. (I say hopefully as you never know what the flight gods have in store for you).

We'll probably have leftover stuff when we leave for Kona, so if anyone will be there around that time, send a PM/whatever.  Happy to leave some leftovers and whatnot for someone else, or maybe mooch off someone as well.  LOL!


----------



## beachlynn

Just a reminder I am checking to WKORVN on 2/18. If you have any Boogie Boards, chairs or other goodies. We will pay it forward when we leave. Last time we left beer and wine for someone we ran into at the spa.


----------



## mike2200

Will be arriving Maui-Kaanapali at MOC on Sunday 3-4- for 2 weeks can use what not.. thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## denverbob

We will be arriving Marriott Ko'olina on March 10, and then to Marriott Ocean Club on March 17. We would appreciate any beachy stuff. And we will leave for the next guests.


----------



## Chrispee

We are currently at the Paniolo Greens on the big island, and will be leaving on March 31st.  We have beach chairs and a boogie board we’d be happy to give to someone.


----------



## oj777

Hello, My fiancée and I are going to be staying at the The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North from April 21-28, and leaving Maui on the 29th. Beach stuff or any other handy stuff is greatly appreciated, and I will pass the stuff on to another vacationer when done. Thanks


----------



## jlp879

My family is arriving to the Wyndham Mauna Loa on the Big Island on Saturday and we'd appreciate any beach toys or boogie boards left behind.  Happy to pass on as well!


----------



## wilma

We will be at hyatt kaanapali residence club april 21-28 if anyone has chairs, umbrellas, etc to pass along. Thanks!


----------



## Mosescan

Anyone at HHV? We leave tomorrow and have some stuff to leave behind if anyone is interested. We have a kids bucket and beach toys as well as some coffee and sugar.


----------



## Ianneyan

Is it possible to delete this thread and start a new one?


----------



## eazn

Will be in Kauai Westin Princeville 6/5-6/10 with two boys. Would love any beach chairs and boogie boards. Will pay it forward to next tugger. Thanks so much!

If there is another area to post this pleas let me know.


----------



## controller1

eazn said:


> Will be in Kauai Westin Princeville 6/5-6/10 with two boys. Would love any beach chairs and boogie boards. Will pay it forward to next tugger. Thanks so much!
> 
> If there is another area to post this pleas let me know.



Since Westin Princeville is a Vistana resort, you would probably have more viewers if this was posted in that forum.


----------



## TrojanRickus

Arriving at Nanea 6/1 if anyone is leaving anything.  Will pay it forward to next tugger.  Thank you.


----------



## dlca1

Hi @TrojanRickus We will be arriving at Nanea June 13. Not sure if we would overlap. Would love any pool/kid toys. 

We usually have too much food. Happy to pay it forward.


----------



## Quimby4

Hello Tuggers,
Arriving at Maui Marriott on Sat. July 14, 2018. Open to receive any extra items and will pass forward on Thurs night July 19th


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Here at WKORVN now. Open to receiving snorkeling and beach gear, board, umbrella and quick set up tent. Was going to buy at Costco but thought of asking here first.


----------



## babamike

Good morning from WKORV and North, 15 of us staying here until Sunday morning aug the 5th. We will have a lot of food items and other stuff left over. Let me know if someone wants to take a few things. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## JackieD

Aloha!
We will be arriving at Wyndham Kona this Friday the 3rd in the afternoon.  It will be my me, DH and 3 adult daughters.  chairs, umbrella, boogie boards--anything . I've never done this, what a great idea! I would definitely pay it forward.
Thanks!!
Jackie


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

At WKORV—I may have a few things that I just acquired to leave behind for tuggers. 4 body boards and maybe some grocery items.


----------



## BobG7734

Hi tuggers....at Ko Olina, grandkids arriving next week...any beach toys left behind? Is there a general collection area?  Thanks!


----------



## vbk

I'm in Koloa until tomorrow and then head north to Princeville. Anyone leaving either area that have some beach chairs they are looking to unload? Thanks! Can spread the Aloha next weekend for someone else.

Valerie & Thomson


----------



## Suesue1738

My 80 year old mother, my recently retired sister, a dear friend, and myself will be staying at Kohala Suites on the Big Island, October 20-27, 2018, and then at The Point at Poipu in Kauai from Oct 27-Nov 3. My sister has never been to any of the islands and the rest of us have never been to these 2 islands.

Does anyone know if these resorts have a place to leave behind beach chairs, toys, etc that people can't take back with them? 

And/Or is anyone leaving one of these resorts on October 20/27 and want to "donate them to a good home for a week"? 

Also, any tuggers coming to one of these islands when we are leaving, we could donate them again....

P.S.: If you have suggestions that we absolutely MUST do while we are there, please share!!


----------



## dss

Will be at WKORV the week of 11/17 if anyone has any donations, they will be gladly accepted! Thanks


----------



## brentw52

Hi everyone, my wife and I will be arriving on Kauai October 27 and staying for 4 weeks if anyone has anything they are finished with we would love to make use of them and then pass them on. Especially chairs and an umbrella. 
Thanks


----------



## strick

Hello!  We will be at Marriott Waiohai Beach Club on Kauai 11/30/18 - 12/7/18 if anyone has beach chairs, umbrellas or supplies they would like to pass along.  Happy to pay it forward when we leave as well. Mahalo!


----------



## Joe1950USA

HELLO! We are arriving at the Waiohai on December 2 thru December 9th.  I would be interested in purchasing   refillable mugs if you happen to be at the resort at this moment. The mugs can be left at the front desk in a box addressed to myself and I can pay for them through PayPal. Please advise if you would like to proceed. Mahalo!!


----------



## KandyApple

We are in Kauai Jan 19 to Feb 4 and could use any beach chairs, etc if anyone is leaving anything behind. 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kildahl

We are at WPORV and expecting guests the first week in February with beach mobility problems. Beach chairs/umbrella you plan to leave here would be appreciated. Mahalo!


----------



## Chrispee

We’re departing the Kauai Beach Club on March 31st and have a boogie board and some random food items if anybody is interested.


----------



## epcmart

Hello Tuggers, staying at Marriot Maui Wailea Beach arriving April 15th evening...any toys for teenagers, food items or booz for adults left behind? will have a car. Thanks!


----------



## epcmart

Hello Tuggers, staying at Hilton Waikoloa village, Kona arriving April 22nd evening...any toys for teenagers, food items or booz for adults left behind? Will have a car. Thanks!


----------



## itchyfeet

Arriving at Bay Club at Waikoloa,  Big Island on May 4.  We would love two beach chairs to use while we are there. Will pay it forward.  Thanks!


----------



## Carlsbadguy

Arriving at Marriott Maui Ocean Club on May 12. Anyone have any beach items to leave let me know.


----------



## BDMX2

Hi Everyone, 

Arriving at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian, Big Island on June 29th and then Pono Kai, Kauai on July 6th.  Please give me a shout if anyone happens to have anything to leave behind on either island.  We'll be happy to pay it forward afterwards.

Cheers!


----------



## jehb2

Hey Everyone, we’re leaving the Bay Club Thursday, June 27.  We have a Costco Tommy Bahama umbrella and 2 boogie boards we would love to pass on.  Let me know if you’re in the Waikoloa Resort area.


----------



## dss

Hi, we will be in Princeville (arriving on 8/10) if anyone is leaving and has items they want to give to a good home! 

Thanks


----------



## jjking42

We are leaving Kona Friday 7/26
Have Costco tommy Bahama chair and some condiments to pass on. Not much other food left but some snacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispee

We’re at Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club currently and my son would be happy to pass along his (adult sized with leash) boogie board on the morning of Friday Jan 3rd when we leave.


----------



## Synergy

We have a very generous gift from @TravelinGuy - a pair of Sun Sail cabanas!  If anyone is on the big island right now, we'd be happy to drop one off to you.  I haven't checked to see if we can bring the other one with us interisland, but that one might well be available next week.  These things seem pretty darn cool!!


----------



## Jwerking

Hello Synergy,

We are arriving on the Big Island next Friday, Jan 31 at about 5 pm from Kauai- we would be absolutely delighted to have the cabana if you are still there.

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## Synergy

Jwerking said:


> Hello Synergy,
> 
> We are arriving on the Big Island next Friday, Jan 31 at about 5 pm from Kauai- we would be absolutely delighted to have the cabana if you are still there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce


We'll be on Maui by then, but I'm going to PM you - we ought to be able to work something out =)


----------



## lynne

Synerby, If you need a placeholder for transferring the cabana, you can store it at our place and Joyce can pick it up.  We live in 6 miles north of 
*kawaihae*


----------



## pedro47

The only beach items we leave for the next visiting  Tugger , is the sand and our foot prints in the sand. LOL.


----------



## Synergy

lynne said:


> Synerby, If you need a placeholder for transferring the cabana, you can store it at our place and Joyce can pick it up.  We live in 6 miles north of
> *kawaihae*


Sounds like the folks at her property are going to be sweet about it - but many thanks for the offer!!


----------



## lynne

Enjoy your time in Maui.   Great time of the year for whale sightings!


----------



## rickandcindy23

We will be on Maui from 2/8-2/26.  Anyone going to be there at the same time?


----------



## LJT

We will just miss you - we arrive on the 28th!  Have fun!


----------



## 10spro

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will be on Maui from 2/8-2/26.  Anyone going to be there at the same time?


Too bad, we are leaving 2/4.


----------



## Denise L

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will be on Maui from 2/8-2/26.  Anyone going to be there at the same time?



Aloha, that's a nice long visit.  We will overlap with you a bit.  Maybe we can arrange a time to say hello!  PM me if you want to coordinate something.


----------



## taterhed

Dup


----------



## taterhed

taterhed said:


> Not sure where you're at... We're leaving early on the 9th.. Will have some kitchen supplies/booze if you want
> 
> Pm me
> 
> GalaxyS4 using Tapatalk


@rickandcindy23 

GalaxyS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123

We are arriving in Maui on 11/20.  Would be happy to get beach chairs/umbrellas and then pass it on.


----------



## PrairieGirl

We are arriving KOA December 13th.  First week at Marriott in Waikoloa and the second at Kona Coast Village.


----------



## Synergy

Synergy said:


> We have a very generous gift from @TravelinGuy - a pair of Sun Sail cabanas!  If anyone is on the big island right now, we'd be happy to drop one off to you.  I haven't checked to see if we can bring the other one with us interisland, but that one might well be available next week.  These things seem pretty darn cool!!



I'm a little ashamed to admit that we only passed one of the two cabanas along to other Huggers - we brought the other one home with us to Florida.  It has been much enjoyed these past months, giving us some shade and privacy on the beach.  Our condo usually puts out umbrellas and chairs, but is unable to do so right now.  We don't get out much lately, so safe outdoor adventures are what has kept us sane.  Thank you once again, @TravelinGuy!

Also, @lynne, the whales were indeed active and breathtaking in Maui in January.  We even got to watch a pair of adolescents taking turns 'practicing' all their moves over and over!  It does my heart good to think back to that wonderful trip =)


----------



## Thunder Up

We will be leaving Maui on Feb 6th.  We have 2 Costco Tommy Bahama beach chairs to give away.  PM if you are interested.  We are at MOC.


----------



## Michigan Czar

I'm at the Westin north of black rock. I have a double burner to pass on, we used it at MOC in the original building/suites. If someone can use it PM me, I no longer need it since the Westin has a stove in all of their units. I leave February 6 and can meet anytime until then.


----------



## Denise L

Our family of four will be on Maui in early March for two weeks.  If anyone has any beach items to leave for us, please let me know and we can coordinate how to get them.  Mahalo!


----------



## Denise L

Denise L said:


> Our family of four will be on Maui in early March for two weeks.  If anyone has any beach items to leave for us, please let me know and we can coordinate how to get them.  Mahalo!


Aloha, we arrive on Maui this weekend.  If anyone has any items to pass along, please let me know.  Mahalo!


----------



## fvtate

Aloha, We're checking into Westin Nanea on Saturday (3/20) and will be there for a couple weeks.  If anyone has any beach chairs, etc. to pass along, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## wilma

fvtate said:


> Aloha, We're checking into Westin Nanea on Saturday (3/20) and will be there for a couple weeks.  If anyone has any beach chairs, etc. to pass along, please let me know.  Thanks!



Leaving nanea this morning, will leave beach chair with the bellman.


----------



## mmdays

Hi, I'll be checking into HGVC Ocean Tower on the Big Island on 4/16 and HGVC Grand Islander on Oahu on 4/26. If anyone has beach chairs, sand toys, or anything else good, I'd be happy to use and then leave for the next tugger.


----------



## fvtate

wilma said:


> Leaving nanea this morning, will leave beach chair with the bellman.


Just saw your note.  Will run down to the bellman station and see if they still have it.  Thanks!


----------



## cerralee

Will be at Ko Olina beginning AprI’ll 17th. If anyone has any beach items to pass along please let me know.


----------



## klpca

It looks like our trip is a go! We will be arriving on Sunday, *April 25th* at* Ko Olina* if anyone has anything that they will be leaving behind. Of course we will pass along when we depart on the 2nd. Thanks!


----------



## LisaH

We will arrive on the Big Island on Sat Apr 24, staying at The Bay Club. Love to get passed on with anything useful. Will do the same for the next tugger


----------



## bobpark56

The Virgin Grand HOA at Westin St John did this for years. They had a small, separate building for this, assessable with your unit key. Unfortunately they seem to have stopped. When we were there in Oct 2020, the building was locked, so we could neither retrieve or deposit anything. I'm hoping the management comes to their senses and reopens the building to HOA owners.


----------



## Darlene

Leaving May 2nd for Maui Marriott.  Any hand me downs, food, chairs, anything will be appreciated, and passed down when we leave.


----------



## Fi2

We’ll be at Ko Olina, starting May 24th, if anyone has beach chairs, umbrellas, etc to pass along... and of course will be happy to leave them for the next to arrive!


----------



## critterchick

We are at Westin Nanea now, until the 27th. If anybody is checking out in the next few days, we’d appreciate any chairs or umbrellas that aren’t making the trip home with you. Any location (except Hana) is good.  Mahalo.


----------



## Ianneyan

Aloha!  We'll be staying at Kingsland HGVC Waikoloa on Big Island starting 6/21.  We are happy to use any chairs or umbrellas that aren’t making the trip home with you, and we'll spread the aloha afterward.  Mahalo!


----------



## HighAltitudeDude

Kauai on June 20th - would be cool to get things you don't need and pay it back to the next traveler


----------



## lily28

we will be in maui 7/12 and at kauai starting 7/25.  please let me know if you have any chair and umbrella that you no longer need


----------



## Kildahl

We will be in Princeville from July 11 thou through July 23. Could use sand toys and beach chairs.Thanks!


----------



## Socalmom

We are at the Kohala Suites in Waikoloa. We have a brand new Costco umbrella that we would like to give away on Thursday 7/15 or Friday morning 7/16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workshy

Socalmom said:


> We are at the Kohala Suites in Waikoloa. We have a brand new Costco umbrella that we would like to give away on Thursday 7/15 or Friday morning 7/16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, I’m arriving at Kingsland on 7/17 and will happily take your umbrella.


----------



## Socalmom

Unfortunately, we are flying home on 7/16.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workshy

Socalmom said:


> Unfortunately, we are flying home on 7/16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your bell desk will let you leave with them, I can pick up the next day.


----------



## lfarmwife1961

We will be on Maui at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North on Aug 22.  If anyone has beach chairs or kids beach toys we would love to use them then pass them on!


----------



## Carol

We'll be staying at The Bay Cub Waikoloa on Big Island starting August 8. If anyone has any chairs, umbrellas, boogie boards etc that aren’t making the trip home with you, and we'll spread the aloha afterward. Mahalo!


----------



## lily28

leaving marriott maui ocean club early am on 7/24 sat.  has 1 beach chair


----------



## bizaro86

Leaving Kings Land 7/23. Have a Tommy bahama beach umbrella to pass along. Also a variety of unopened food items (hot dogs, grated cheese, etc) from an over-ambitious Costco trip.


----------



## lily28

leaving westin at princeville 8/5 and have tommy bahamas beach chair and boogie board available


----------



## Carol

We will be on the Big Island beginning August 8. And if  anyone has any chairs, umbrellas, boogie boards etc that aren’t making the trip home with you, and we'll spread the aloha afterward. Mahalo!


----------



## amshah97

We will be checking into Marriott’s Ko Olina tomorrow 8/8. Anyone happen to have any chairs/umbrellas/boogie boards you may be leaving behind? Thanks!


----------



## Kventrell

Arriving at Westin Princeville on 8/13 and at Westin KOR 8/27 if anyone has 2 beach chairs they'll leave behind.  Also, if we buy beach chairs and at the end of our trip want to leave them at the Westin, where do you recommend leaving them? We've often just found someone checking to give them to but I'd be happy to share with a "Tugger". thanks!


----------



## VacayKat

Arriving Waikiki 8/14 - happy to take any beach amenities or the like that someone leaving might have to give.
Will probably have food stuff or miscellaneous to give 8/25. LMK if you want me to send you a note with what we have.


----------



## robertk2012

VacayKat said:


> Arriving Waikiki 8/14 - happy to take any beach amenities or the like that someone leaving might have to give.
> Will probably have food stuff or miscellaneous to give 8/25. LMK if you want me to send you a note with what we have.


We arrive in Waikiki 8/27.  Please let me know what you have.


----------



## robertk2012

Arriving in Oahu 8/27 and Maui 9/3.  Leaving 9/10 if anyone is arriving around the same time.


----------



## Kdjk5467

Hi, all. Looking for a boogie board or anything floaty like that. Im at Waiohai Beach club right now but only for two days and hoping to avoid having to buy one. Will pass on to another.


----------



## 4ToesNSand

Hey Y'all,

We will be in Poipu on 9/2 for 2 weeks and then in the Princeville area from 8/19 to 8/26th. I know this is a long shot but we would love to be able to utilize a couple of beach chairs and an umbrella if anyone has an extra or is having to leave them behind.  

I wish we had known about this thread before because we've purchased chairs and have given them away in the past. We often have leftover food and enjoy looking for a worthy family who is just checking in. Other travelers have shared bottles of wine with us. Either way, it's fun to be the recipient but it is very satisfying to pay it forward as well.  

Travel safe and enjoy!


----------



## pharmacistking

Checking in at Kohala suites on the 18th. Anyone in Waikoloa leaving stuff behind let me know.  We will spread the aloha


----------



## Ianneyan

Aloha! My fam of 4 are here in Ka’anapali, Maui for the next 8 days, departing 8/28. If you are departing in the next week and would like to spread the aloha let me know. Mahalo!


----------



## SHG

Hmm, seems like most people are arriving looking to pick up leftovers? There has to be some people out there who are leaving leftovers??

Here is my agenda. Arriving at:

Oahu, Hilton Hawaiian Village on 10/2
Big Island, Hilton Kings Land on 10/9
Maui, Hyatt Kaanapali on 10/16


----------



## Ianneyan

I will be leaving the Westin Ka’anapali (south) on 9/28. We have 2 boogie boards for children, 4 pool noodles, a lounge floatie, and we may have some food or drinks. I‘d be happy to leave these with a fellow Tugger!


----------



## pharmacistking

We are leaving Westin Nanea on the 3rd. We have pool noodles , body boards a float some sand toys and most probably some adult beverages. Would love to share the aloha with fellow tuggers


----------



## kckaren21

We are coming to Maui on Sunday 10/10, at Maui Banyan in Kihei, if anyone has stuff to pass on it will be appreciated!


----------



## Denise L

We are arriving on Maui on Saturday, 10/16 and will be at the Hyatt.  If anyone has items available to pass on, we would be interested.  Thank you!


----------



## SHG

Denise L said:


> We are arriving on Maui on Saturday, 10/16 and will be at the Hyatt.  If anyone has items available to pass on, we would be interested.  Thank you!


We arrived at Hyatt Residence Club on 16th also..!!!  Our first visit here. Amazed at the beauty of the place


----------



## Denise L

SHG said:


> We arrived at Hyatt Residence Club on 16th also..!!!  Our first visit here. Amazed at the beauty of the place


We have been here twice on promo stays, but never with our points.  I am just hanging out on the lanai with a book.  There isn’t any reason to go anywhere else.  Unless someone has an umbrella or chairs to pass on!


----------



## Goldi

We are staying at The Bay Club at Waikoloa on Big Island. We have 2 lawn chairs to give away the evening of Thursday, Oct 28th.


----------



## SHG

We are at Hyatt Residence in Kaanapali. We will have 1 or 2 umbrellas to give away on Sat 10/23.


----------



## TwilightHours

I'll be on Maui, in the Kihei area.  Arriving on 11/25 and Departing on 12/5.  I'm happy to take any extra items from people and pass along what I have when I'm done. 

Thanks


----------



## pacman

Arriving in Waikoloa on Nov 13 for 2 weeks. Beach chairs and/or umbrella would be much appreciated!


----------



## DianeG

Pacman, we’ll be arriving on Nov 27th for the next month (also Waikoloa), please contact me if you have any gear to pass along when you leave. I can arrange to receive the drop-off at your convenience, and pass along when we leave in January.

The rest of the family arrives on Dec. 11th, so would gladly and appreciatively pick up beach gear anywhere in the Kailua-Kona / Kohala area. Thanks!


----------



## pacman

DianeG said:


> Pacman, we’ll be arriving on Nov 27th for the next month (also Waikoloa), please contact me if you have any gear to pass along when you leave. I can arrange to receive the drop-off at your convenience, and pass along when we leave in January.
> 
> The rest of the family arrives on Dec. 11th, so would gladly and appreciatively pick up beach gear anywhere in the Kailua-Kona / Kohala area. Thanks!



Hey Diane.
I ended up renting chairs from snorkel Bob's, but did buy a nice Tommy Bahama umbrella at Costco. We fly out on the 27th. When does your flight arrive?
Gary


----------



## DianeG

Not ‘til late in the evening, on the Westjet flight from Vancouver. The umbrella would be very, very welcome, thank you! The Front Desk at Paniolo Greens (Waikoloa Village) would hold it for my arrival, if you put my name on it:
“D Gauvin” & “arriving Nov 27.”
I will have two chairs, to pass along with it come Jan. 22. Could easily drop them off in the Waikoloa area as well.


----------



## pacman

DianeG said:


> Not ‘til late in the evening, on the Westjet flight from Vancouver. The umbrella would be very, very welcome, thank you! The Front Desk at Paniolo Greens (Waikoloa Village) would hold it for my arrival, if you put my name on it:
> “D Gauvin” & “arriving Nov 27.”
> I will have two chairs, to pass along with it come Jan. 22. Could easily drop them off in the Waikoloa area as well.


Diane

I will try and get up to Paniolo Greens on the 27th, same day we fly out.  
Gary


----------



## DianeG

Gary, I’m not sure why the guy you spoke with at PG refused to take the umbrella… thanks for trying though.

if you’re in the Waikoloa / Kona area, I have a brand new 60qt wheeled Igloo cooler that needs to be rehomed. Paid $40 for it on Amazon. I also have two extra very nice low-rise beach chairs, also from Amazon. Can deliver.
Link to cooler: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VQ9PU2/

The rest of the family cancelled their trip and we don’t need these anymore. Available from now until January 22nd (We’re currently at Paniolo Greens.) Send me a PM, if interested.


----------



## cindyc

Heading to Maui on Saturday! We are staying at Kahana Falls. If you have any beach in food goodies you need to what to pass along, let me know.

With gratitude,
Cindy

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

We arrive on 2/14 and would love to meet some TUG members (and we would love a couple of beach chairs, but we wouldn't need them until 3/11).  We have lots of great lounge chairs at Hono Koa.  We have a friend arriving on Maui on Saturday at well, and she is staying at Kahana Falls.  Her name is Mellisa, if you happen to meet her.  She is friendly and outgoing and seems to know everyone on the island.  Her husband is the opposite: reserved, shy, not social like she is.  He is one of Rick's closest friends.


----------



## Nowaker

(wrong thread, and no way to delete a comment, sorry)


----------



## Nowaker

We're staying at HGVC Grand Waikikian (Hilton Hawaiian Village). We didn't realize these chairs and umbrellas aren't free for guests to use until half of our stay (lol) so we just ordered one chair and umbrella (https://amazon.com/dp/B00HXDSXE2/)
Leaving HHV on 3/2, whoever wants it, let me know!

We're headed to Maui on 3/2 and staying at HGVC in Kihei for 3 nights. If you have any beach gear to pass in Kahalui or Kihei, please let me know.


----------



## happymum

Anyone at Waiohai need a beach umbrella and a few kitchen essentials? ( butter, olive oil, steak spice) Leaving Sunday March 6.


----------



## californiagirl

We will just miss you!  We come on 3/11.


----------



## happymum

Luckily another Tug member is able to use it. Have a wonderful stay!


----------



## pacman

Waikoloa- last day is March 20. 2 brand new Tommy Bahama chairs and beach umbrella. Paid $150 at Costco. Would like to get $75 if possible.


----------



## epsherwood

We’re arriving at the Point at Poipu April 30 then moving to Bali Hai Villas at Princeville on May 7 for our second week. So excited to get back to Hawaii as it’s been three years! We would happily take any beach or food items and pay them forward when we leave if anyone else is around the area. We’re a family of five traveling this trip with me, hubby, 72 year old aunt and 7 year old twins! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarce

We will be staying at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club beginning on Sunday 5/22/22 for a week. Looking for a couple beach chairs. We can pick them up from any of the resorts nearby and will be sure to pass them along to another tugger.


----------



## TrojanRickus

Arriving 6/4 and looking for a couple of chairs. One would work.  We are staying at Westin North and would be happy to pick up. Thank you.  Would be happy to pass it along after when we leave on 10.


----------



## davidvel

WAIOHAI
Arriving 6/12 leaving 6/19 looking to borrow / pass on chairs.


----------



## j59kim

Arriving in Kauai on 7/30 (Westin Princeville till 8/5 then Grand Hyatt till 8/8) if anyone is looking to pass along chairs or an umbrella!


----------



## caligal

Hilton Waikoloa (Big Island),  will be there July 31st to August 6th, if anyone has any chairs/gear to pass or I can buy.   If you are coming after these dates, I might have gear to pass on.  Thanks!


----------



## sdtugger

I am leaving tomorrow from the Marriott Maui ocean club.  I have 2 surf boards and 2 boogie boards and some sand toys.


----------



## sdtugger

And two snorkels


----------



## sdtugger

All given away now. Aloha


----------



## bizaro86

Late notice, but anyone around Waikoloa tonight is welcome to swing by our unit at Kings Land for a free Tommy Bahama Beach umbrella. PM for unit number


----------



## Ianneyan

Will be at Hilton Hawaiian Village from 9/24-10/2 if anyone has anything we can use! Beach items like chairs, noodles, and boogie boards  especially appreciated! We‘ll gladly pass onto another Tigger afterward. Aloha!


----------



## Ianneyan

Aloha! We are checking out from Hilton Waikikian Lagoon Tower ina couple hours. I have some stuff I can pass on if you can pick up soon!

4 pool noodles (we use while snorkeling)
Sand toys
Butter
Mayo
Evoo
Bread
New package of bacon
Lettuce
Tomatoes
1/4 Costco bottle Kokoa ready made mai tai
pancake syrup
Half and half
Almond milk


----------



## 604mike

Aloha - arriving Nov9th staying in Waikaloa (Hilton Ocean Tower and then Kingsland)

Happy to pick-up and beach or household items.

Cheers


----------



## VI Guy

Hello there...arriving Nov 12th to Big Island Hawaii.  Staying at  Kailua-Kona.  Looking for  beach chairs and or any other beach/household type stuff.


----------



## pacman

Have 2 Tommy Bahama beach chairs and umbrella. In Waikoloa. Heading home on Nov 22


----------



## 604mike

Leaving Kings’land tomorrow (19th).  
Should have kitchen items and new Tommy Bahama umbrella.


----------



## stslc

pacman said:


> Have 2 Tommy Bahama beach chairs and umbrella. In Waikoloa. Heading home on Nov 22
> Hey Pacman, sent you a DM.  We arrive tomorrow.


----------



## magmue

We'll be in Kauai for 2 weeks, arriving November 26. Float noodles, chairs, umbrella, cooking staples? Will pass along when we go home on December 10.


----------



## stslc

At Waikoloa leaving Sunday morning. We have two Tommy Bahama chairs and an umbrella we received from Pacman   Let me know if anyone can use them.


----------



## marmite

Is anyone starting a Maui reservation Dec 9/10/11 that could use some Tommy Bahama chairs & umbrellas (or at least keep them in play for another week or two)?   I'm at Nanea,  but usually these go to the bell desk at WKORN.  I don't think they'll hold them that long over the Christmas holidays.


----------



## headoflife

@marmite I wish we were headed to Maui!  We are arriving in HNL, heading to MKO, on 12/11 is anyone has anythign they want to pass along.  We check out there on 12/18, and are leaving the island on 12/19, and will happily pass anything on when we go.


----------



## ascarborough

marmite said:


> Is anyone starting a Maui reservation Dec 9/10/11 that could use some Tommy Bahama chairs & umbrellas (or at least keep them in play for another week or two)?   I'm at Nanea,  but usually these go to the bell desk at WKORN.  I don't think they'll hold them that long over the Christmas holidays.


We are checking into to WKORV on Saturday 10th and could use the chairs and umbrellas and pass them on.


----------



## marmite

ascarborough said:


> We are checking into to WKORV on Saturday 10th and could use the chairs and umbrellas and pass them on.


I will PM you to get your details. Thanks!


----------



## Nowaker

I check in to HGVC Kings Land (Big Island) on 12/28. If someone has a checkout date around this date, let's talk. We'll have a car, so not just limited to Waikoloa area.

And I checkout on 1/10. If you check in around that time, let's talk.


----------



## ascarborough

Anyone coming to WKORV in next week or two? Will leave the 2 chairs and umbrella. Also Wkorn or Nanea


----------



## Kildahl

Checking in at WP0RV on Sunday January 7th. Could use an umbrella and up to 4 chairs. Will have a car and could pick up at other Princeville timeshares. Will pass to Tuggers when we leave. Thanks!


----------



## happymum

Deleted


----------



## DianeG

Looking for two extra chairs in the Waikoloa/Kailua-Kona/ area, anytime from this week-end to mid-Feb…. having lots of guests who decided to join us in our TS this winter 
Will be at PG, and can easily pick-up. Thanks!


----------



## Nowaker

Checking out from Big Island - HGVC Kings' Land - Building 21 tomorrow by 10am straight. No chairs or umbrellas but we'll have some leftover food, beer, and 4 boogie boards (3 kids, 1 adult). If someone's interested, I can take a picture if what's left, but if there's no interest, I won't bother.


----------



## CPNY

I’ll be staying at Westin Nanea 2/5-2/12…. I’ll take whatever ya got


----------



## travelhacker

I leave Marriott Waiohai on January 13th. We'll have a couple of boogie boards. PM me if interested.


----------



## Nowaker

Nowaker said:


> Checking out from Big Island - HGVC Kings' Land - Building 21 tomorrow by 10am straight. No chairs or umbrellas but we'll have some leftover food, beer, and 4 boogie boards (3 kids, 1 adult). If someone's interested, I can take a picture if what's left, but if there's no interest, I won't bother.


Because no takers, here's a free board for the first person. HGVC Kings Land Building 21.


----------

